# Cruising TUGgers--It's that time again! [merge]



## mas

Anybody out there up for a Mediterranean Cruise?  If so, have I got a deal for you.  

Many of you are aware of a group of TUGgers that are part of a Yahoo group known as the Cruising TUGgers.  Back in 2004 a few TUGgers got together and organized the 1st TUG Cruise.  We embarked on our sail of the Western Caribbean on Jan 23rd, 2005 and have since had two other cruises.  

Our 4th cruise will set sail on Sunday June 13th, 2010 and will be a seven day cruise of the Western Mediterranean.  If this sounds like something you would be interested in, more info is available at the Yahoo group Cruising TUGgers website.  This is a restricted group(to avoid spammers) but, if you are currently not a member all you have to do click "Join this Group" button in the upper right, follow the instructions, and a moderator will authorize you for membership.  Once there, you can view recent messages etc.  On the left hand side is a list of resources; the 'files' link takes you to a page that has more specific info on the cruise.

There is also a "Roll Call" thread started on Cruise Critic's website with more info that is specific to this sailing.

*PLEASE NOTE:* 
TUG is not sponsoring, hosting or sanctioning the cruise and is not responsible for any aspect of the cruise. Those who sign up for the cruise do so with full knowledge that the only aspect that is different from making their own individual cruise arrangements is the opportunity for possible special pricing and/or on board benefits that might not otherwise be readily available.  None of the organizers of this group will receive any cruise benefits or cabin discounts not otherwise available to all other 'Cruising with the TUGgers' group participants.


----------



## SDKath

Can I ask what cruise ship this will be??  I am intrigued!  We will be in Paris around that time anyway so maybe I can just extend my little get away.   

Katherine


----------



## EZ-ED

NCL Jade West.


----------



## Jaybee

Hi, Mas, and all...Philip & I are very interested in this cruise idea.  We enjoyed the first two so much, so please add us to the actively interested list.  I'll go to CC to find out more.
Jean


----------



## Kathy Q

Hi Jean,

We're up to 11 cabin's booked and have a few Balcony cabins and a couple of inside cabins left.  It would be great if you could join us!

Kathy Q


----------



## fnewman

We're planning to go, with a T/S week either before or after.  I need spanish classes !!


----------



## Passepartout

Frank, and interested others, go to www.bbc.co.uk/languages/spanish/ This may give all of us as much of a refresher as we might need. The price is definitely right. The area where next summer's cruise is going, English will be widely spoken, so depending on where you are going pre-or post cruise, might influence which buenos dias, bon giorno, or bon jour you want to freshen up on.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Kathy Q

Hi All,

We're now up to 12 cabins.  My sister-in-law Shelley and her friend Donna just booked a balcony.  We still have 2 inside cabins and a few balcony cabins left.  Let me or Sandy know if you are interested!

Kathy Q


----------



## Kathy Q

Hello again,

One thing I wanted to mention is that once you've booked the cruise with the group, NCL will refer you back to Sandy or me if you have questions or changes.  Just wanted to be sure everyone knows that you should come to us if you need any additional information.  Our phone numbers and email addresses are available on the Cruising TUGgers Yahoo site.

Look forward to seeing/meeting you on the cruise!

Kathy


----------



## Kathy Q

*Update on Who's Cruising and an NCL Promo*

Hello Everyone!

We're now up to a total of 14 cabins.    

I found a great promotion that NCL was offering, that was very advantageous.  The new promo was offered to all our current group members, and nearly everyone took advantage of the promotion.  At the time, that promotion offered non-group rates that were better than our existing group rates. NCL's promotion offered the opportunity to also upgrade people from a Balcony BB cabins that they booked with our group to Balcony BA cabins booked outside the group.  We offered this for everyone as it yielded a savings of around $300 per cabin (based on double occ) plus NCL threw in a $100 onboard credit per cabin.  Apparently the promotion was too successful, as the pricing has gone up, and the price available now nearly matches our current group rate, but still offers some savings.   We completed and rebooked everyone  in our group before the price change went into effect.  

So what does this mean to those of you who haven't  yet  booked?  We still have our inventory of 12 Balcony BB cabins available, 1 Oceanview Cabin and 2 Inside cabins at the guaranteed group rate.  We have those cabins on Hold and available for a few more months yet.   So if other do decide to join the group we have those guaranteed rates locked in, should the price of the cruise increase.  But when our group inventory is gone, we can no longer guarantee pricing. 

So remember for anyone who does book and is worried about missing out on a better deal that comes later, Sandy and I will always be on the look-out for the most advantageous fare, and will advise you and let you decide, should better pricing or options become available.

Cruise on!   

Kathy Q


----------



## Kathy Q

Hi Cruising TUGgers,

I'm seeing that a lot of people are looking at this post.  I wanted to let folks know that while we still have cabins at the locked in rates, the best hotel deals are booking up.  If you have questions, please feel free to ask them.  We'd like to make sure this is the best possible vacation for everyone!   

Kathy Q


----------



## Kathy Q

*Update on Cruising TUGgers*

Hello everyone,

In about 2 months, NCL may begin to take back the group's unsold cabins.  It will all depend on how many cabins they have/need as they sell them directly.  Once they take them back, we will no longer be able to offer the group rate.  I'll give you an idea of how our group prices compare to today's prices.  We've reserved three cabin categories, JJ (Inside), EE (Ocean View) and BB (Balcony).

Cruising TUGger Group rates for those cabins are:
J - $794.61 per person based on double occupancy
EE - $944.61 per person based on double occupancy
BB - $1244.61 per person based on double occupancy

Current prices for the same cabins are:
J - $993.64 per person based on double occupancy
EE - $1153.64 per person based on double occupancy
BB - $1553.64 per person based on double occupancy

How much more would it cost you to book at today's prices?

J - $199.03 per person based on double occupancy (~$400/Cabin)
EE - $209.03 per person based on double occupancy (~$418/Cabin)
BB - $309.04 per person based on double occupancy (~$618/Cabin)

Although we've sold 12 cabins, we moved 11 of them out of the group booking to take advantage of a great promotion.  This has resulted in two benefits to the group.  We still have 12 BB/Balcony cabins to offer at the group rates and, the people we moved to the promo rate got a better balcony cabin at a huge savings over today's prices.  

Today, the BA cabins they are now booked in would cost $1603.64 PP/DO and they only paid $1098 PP/DO and received an additional $100 per cabin On Board Credit!  That represents a $505 PP/DO savings plus the OBC.

In addition to the twelve BB Balcony cabins, we also still have one EE Ocean View and two J Inside cabins available at the group rate.

So, if you're thinking about joining the group, now's the time to do it.  I am currently working with a shore excursion company to set up a separate web site, just for the Cruiseing TUGgers to use to book shore excursions.  I should have that up and running next week.

Here's a link to the Cruising TUGgers Yahoo Group, where information regarding the cruise is posted.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/

Just request to be added to the group and you will have access to all of the information about the cruise.

See you in Europe!

Kathy Q


----------



## Kathy Q

Down to the wire...  NCL sent a note that they will be pulling back any cabins without a deposit as of February 13; less than 1 week.  If you're thinking about going, now is the time to contact me!

Kathy Q


----------



## SDKath

Kathy 

Can you plan next year in Alaska?  We'll be there!

Or how about Mexico in the Spring before it's hot and rainy?

We'd love to do a group cruise but looks like EU is out of our travel range with our limited time.  Have a wonderful time though!

Katherine


----------



## Kathy Q

SDKath said:


> Kathy
> 
> Can you plan next year in Alaska?  We'll be there!
> 
> Or how about Mexico in the Spring before it's hot and rainy?
> 
> We'd love to do a group cruise but looks like EU is out of our travel range with our limited time.  Have a wonderful time though!
> 
> Katherine



Hi Katherine,

I'll be posting a couple of polls on the Yahoo site after the June cruise to get an idea about what people might be interested in next.  Are you part of the Cruising TUGgers Yahoo group yet?  If not and you want to join, here's the link.  

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/

Sorry you can't join us this time but I'm looking forward to meeting you on a future cruise!

Kathy Q


----------



## SDKath

Kathy Q said:


> Hi Katherine,
> 
> I'll be posting a couple of polls on the Yahoo site after the June cruise to get an idea about what people might be interested in next.  Are you part of the Cruising TUGgers Yahoo group yet?  If not and you want to join, here's the link.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/
> 
> Sorry you can't join us this time but I'm looking forward to meeting you on a future cruise!
> 
> Kathy Q



Just joined!  Thank you...  K


----------



## jjking42

joined today
I guess i missed this one


----------



## Kathy Q

jjking42 said:


> joined today
> I guess i missed this one



I checked this morning and NCL hasn't pulled back the cabins yet.  It's up to them and they can pull them at any time.  A $250 deposit per person (minimum of 2 people per cabin) will hold the cabin.  That is totally refundable until the final payment is due on March 30.

I also checked on Cruising TUGgers and it looks like one of the other moderators approved your membership.  You should be able to check out the info about the cruise there.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Kathy


----------



## jjking42

It turns out it is the same week as my sons summer scout camp
I have to see if i can get another Dad to replace me.


----------



## Kathy Q

jjking42 said:


> It turns out it is the same week as my sons summer scout camp
> I have to see if i can get another Dad to replace me.



Okay.  Hope you can join us!

Kathy


----------



## Kathy Q

Hi all,

If anyone is still interested in going, there was a last minute deal offered by CruCon.  Don't know if there are still cabins available.  We have 12 cabins booked on the cruise (24 people).

Here's the link:  http://www.crucon.com/tz5.htm

Kathy Q


----------



## rickandcindy23

The airfare is so high from Denver.  Too bad!  I would love to go.


----------



## mas

rickandcindy23 said:


> The airfare is so high from Denver.  Too bad!  I would love to go.



If you have a mere 250,000 delta skymiles you could book two FF tickets from DEN->BCN.  You would have to fly coach though.


----------



## EZ-ED

Just back from a week at Marriott's Playa Andaluza followed by a stay at the Mont Blanc and then a Med cruise on the Jade. After a 26 hours of travel I'm still in a bit of a daze to do up a trip report other than to say the trip was a lot of fun. I'll have more to say in the next day or so and I'll post it to the yahoo group list.

If you have any specific questions let me know.

Ed


----------



## Kathy Q

EZ-ED said:


> Just back from a week at Marriott's Playa Andaluza followed by a stay at the Mont Blanc and then a Med cruise on the Jade. After a 26 hours of travel I'm still in a bit of a daze to do up a trip report other than to say the trip was a lot of fun. I'll have more to say in the next day or so and I'll post it to the yahoo group list.
> 
> If you have any specific questions let me know.
> 
> Ed



Welcome back!  Glad you had a great time.  One of the folks going had a specific question about Rome.  She can get a personalized tour of the Vatican but she has to get there by 10:30 a.m.  Is that do-able given when we'll be docking?  What time were people actually able to get off the ship?

Look forward to your expanded report on Cruising TUGgers!

Kathy Q


----------



## EZ-ED

We did not get off the ship in either Monaco (race day) or Civitavecchia where the port is located and then I believe it was about 20 miles to Rome. The ship arrives at the port at 8am and has to be cleared by local officials. The ship was almost empty all day long so there was quite a rush to get off the ship and onto either the train, buses or taxis and into Rome. I would imagine that a 10:30 tour time would be fine if she was one of the first off the boat but it would become more difficult the further back in line you are. Each person exiting has to have the NCL issued ID card scanned and that takes time.

and the NCL sponsored excursions have priority to get off the boat.


----------



## Passepartout

Bon Voyage! Some 24ish TUGgers have set sail today from Barcelona, bound for Monte Carlo, Florence, Rome, Naples, Majorca and beyond. More to follow...

Jim Ricks


----------



## mas

*Home again, Home again...*

Well, we made it home today after covering over 12,000 miles.  All in all, it was a wonderful trip.  After I dig out all the trip stuff and get organized--in the next day or two-- I will post a few group photos including the TUG banner ones.

Even though I'm tired of airports for now, where is everyone interested in traveling to next??


----------



## jjking42

next year is 20th anniversary

wife wants southern med. I would like sweden, finland denmark, germany


----------



## Passepartout

3 airports down and one to go. We will experience over 23 hours of daylight this Solstice day. The sun was up 2 hours before we left Barcelona and is still shining in SLC 22 hours later.

I can relate to being a little airport burned out or a while. 

Maybe next year we might be interested in the Baltic capitals Oslo, Copenhagen, Talin, Riga, and St Petersburg. Extra interest if it overnights in St. Pete. It would dovetail well with TS stays in Great Britain.

I had full intentions of messing with pictures on the plane(s) today, but got sidetracked. I will try to post a few selected ones in the next few days. 
We enjoyed the trip and meeting a few TUGgers. We're a fun bunch!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Elli

Passepartout said:


> 3 airports down and one to go. We will experience over 23 hours of daylight this Solstice day. The sun was up 2 hours before we left Barcelona and is still shining in SLC 22 hours later.
> 
> I can relate to being a little airport burned out or a while.
> 
> Maybe next year we might be interested in the Baltic capitals Oslo, Copenhagen, Talin, Riga, and St Petersburg. Extra interest if it overnights in St. Pete. It would dovetail well with TS stays in Great Britain.
> 
> I had full intentions of messing with pictures on the plane(s) today, but got sidetracked. I will try to post a few selected ones in the next few days.
> We enjoyed the trip and meeting a few TUGgers. We're a fun bunch!
> 
> Jim Ricks


Jim, Princess has some great cruises out of Copenhagen with 2 days in St. Petersburg, I believe.  Wouldn't that be a good destination for the next TUG cruise?


----------



## Pat H

I'd be interested in the Baltic/St Pete cruise, Greek Isles, South America/Antartica, Galapagos, Australia/NZ or my dream trip of the South Pacific on the Paul Gauguin!


----------



## mas

As promised.. here are a couple of pics.


----------



## mas

Here are a couple from the pre-cruise dinner in Barcelona:


----------



## cissy

I second the recommendation of a Northern Europe/Baltic cruise with two days in St. Petersburg.  The Princess one looks good to me.


----------



## mas

Pat H said:


> I'd be interested in the Baltic/St Pete cruise, Greek Isles, South America/Antartica, Galapagos, Australia/NZ or my dream trip of the South Pacific on the Paul Gauguin!



I think I'm ready for a winter beaches type cruise.  I could envision a t/s week in Hawaii followed by a cruise to Tahiti or something similar.


----------



## Kathleen

Hello cruisers and cruisettes,

Sam and I are interested in a Danube River cruise. 

Mas..thanks for posting photos of your good time group.

Kathleen


----------



## mas

Kathleen said:


> Hello cruisers and cruisettes,
> 
> Sam and I are interested in a Danube River cruise.
> 
> Mas..thanks for posting photos of your good time group.
> 
> Kathleen



That idea was discussed as a possibility for an upcoming cruise.  I'm guessing that after the dust settles on this cruise there will be another poll taken over at the yahoo board (see the link in my signature).


----------



## Kathy Q

mas said:


> That idea was discussed as a possibility for an upcoming cruise.  I'm guessing that after the dust settles on this cruise there will be another poll taken over at the yahoo board (see the link in my signature).



Hi All,

Yep.  I'm planning on posting a poll in a few weeks.  Stay tuned!  This was a great group of people for the TUG Med Cruise!

Kathy Q


----------



## LynnW

Kathleen said:


> Hello cruisers and cruisettes,
> 
> Sam and I are interested in a Danube River cruise.
> 
> Mas..thanks for posting photos of your good time group.
> 
> Kathleen



Hi Kathleen

This is the one we were discussing in Orlando right? We would also be interested.

Lynn


----------



## Kathleen

Hi Lynn,

Yes it is. 

And..I'm not above bribing others to do this cruise. It's on my "bucket list".

Kathleen


----------



## DAKOTATEX

We will check out "Cruisin Tuggers"...great idea!  FYI, some of our vacations utilizing "timeshares";  1st trip to Hawaii used Hilton Honors points obtained from buying 1st TS-Hilton Grand VC in 1997;   Fantastic "self tour planned" trip to Norway for 16 days using more HH points from HGVC and credit cards. We had points to cover Scandia Hotel stays for 14 nights for us PLUS 2 other family members.  Unrelated "Alpine Bus Tour" for 16 days....Germany, Austria, Switzerland in 2006;  Several timeshare stays in Las Vegas (Flamingo is our favorite), Florida, Texas, and Mexico.  Bonus points spent in Honolulu.  In 2009 We discovered "cruising". Combined 3 yrs of HGVC points to go on a 16 day transatlantic cruise from Ft Lauderdale to Rome; met relatives and spent 3 days in Barcelona (using ts points) then took another 10 day Mediterranean cruise. (29000 HGVC points were worth $2900. which did exceed the maintanence fees for 9800 points per year, but we had to pay those anyway. So there was some cash outlay also, but all in all it was definately worth it!! Information and blogging on cruise critic with our "shipmates" helped enormously with the planning. We also spent 3 days in Rome using Honors points.   We live inexpensively in a small house, preferring to spend our retirement income on traveling.  Fortunately we have rented out our Grand Mayan property 3 times since purchase and have made $400-$600. over maintanence.   Have made deposits to San Francisco X and the Registry Collection.  Will try for Spain next spring and Disney Wilderness Nov 2011.  C&K


----------



## Elli

Kathleen said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> And..I'm not above bribing others to do this cruise. It's on my "bucket list".
> 
> Kathleen



Kathleen, which cruise line were you looking at and which dates?  I'd like to take a look at the itineray.  Thanks.  Elli


----------



## Kathy Q

Elli said:


> Kathleen, which cruise line were you looking at and which dates?  I'd like to take a look at the itineray.  Thanks.  Elli



Hi Elli,

I'll actually be the one looking at some alternatives and presenting them to the Cruising TUGger's group.  I'll post here when I've put the information up on the Yahoo site.

Kathy Q


----------



## Kathleen

Hello past and future Cruisers and Cruisettes,

Kathy Q will do and of the hard work. We'll get the benefit. 

 I'm just checking around to stuff the ballot box for a Danube River cruise.



Kathleen


----------



## Elli

Kathy Q said:


> Hi Elli,
> 
> I'll actually be the one looking at some alternatives and presenting them to the Cruising TUGger's group.  I'll post here when I've put the information up on the Yahoo site.
> 
> Kathy Q


Kathy, I do know that you are the one looking after the Cruising Tugger's group, just thought Kathleen had one particular cruise in mind and, as I mentioned, I was just going to look up the itinerary.  Don't mind waiting until you post it on the Yahoo site.


----------



## jjking42

out 20th  anniversary is 7/25/2011 if your looking for a cruise date. we want to be on a cruise at this time


----------



## Passepartout

Kathy Q said:


> Hi All,
> I'm planning on posting a poll in a few weeks.  Stay tuned!  This was a great group of people for the TUG Med Cruise!
> 
> Kathy Q



Hey Kathy, I see today (7-20) that there was a poll on the Yahoo Groups site and now it is closed and results posted. No notice was put here. I don't check that site frequently for changes. I apparently misunderstood that the poll would be announced here.

Possibly others would be attracted to join Cruising TUGgers and maybe have input to a poll if they knew?

We enjoyed the W.Med cruise and would consider a different cruise at a different time.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Sandy VDH

Kathy Q said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yep.  I'm planning on posting a poll in a few weeks.  Stay tuned!  This was a great group of people for the TUG Med Cruise!
> 
> Kathy Q



While I am not Kathy, we are now a team.  I have added the polls.  Answer away....


----------



## Kathleen

Dear pollsters,

I am whining because I was unaware of the current quickie poll.

After seeing the previous post, I did try to vote. I'm not certain that it counted after the fact.

Just curious,why no heads up on TUG? Or, was it somewhere that I missed?

Thanks.

Kathleen


----------



## LynnW

Kathleen said:


> Dear pollsters,
> 
> I am whining because I was unaware of the current quickie poll.
> 
> After seeing the previous post, I did try to vote. I'm not certain that it counted after the fact.
> 
> Just curious,why no heads up on TUG? Or, was it somewhere that I missed?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kathleen



I was also waiting for it to be posted here. Are we too late?

Lynn


----------



## Passepartout

Sandy re-posted the poll today (7-20) Here's a link to the Cruisin' TUGgers Yahoo page. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/
If you are a member, sign on and vote for where/when you'd like to cruise as a group. If you are not a member, by all means, join, then vote. The more, the merrier.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Kathleen

Dear Cruisers and Cruisettes,

Goody! I did get my vote in.

If you vote for the Danube Cruise and we go there...I'll buy all Danube voters a drink on the ship.

I told you that I'm not above bribery. Is this against any TUG Rules? I hope not.

Kathleen


----------



## LynnW

I got my vote in too Kathleen. I know we were discussing fall 2011 but I think it would have to be after Sept 15th for us. If the votes go our way I'll take you up on the drink offer! A couple from our golf club went the 3rd week of Sept last year and said it was wonderful.

Lynn


----------



## Passepartout

We watched a TV production on a Danube cruise. It looked like a geezer convention. Wheelchairs/walkers all over. In defense of the production we saw, it was sponsored by Grand Circle Tours www.gct.com which caters to the senior traveler. Like ocean cruises, one has to make clear what clientele the cruise company targets. 

I got an emailing recently from NCL for a 14 night from Barcelona to E.Med including Ephesus Turkey and overnight in Alexandria Egypt with balconies and airfare (from NY) for about what we paid for the June 7 nighter on the same vessel.  

Wherever the majority decides, we'll likely participate barring scheduling conflicts.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Sandy VDH

I closed but kept the poll from 2 years ago.  That was the message that members of the yahoo group received. 

I did however create a brand spanking new polls, so that we can all vote again.  I fixed the poll so you can vote multiple times.

Cheers
Sandy


----------



## Elli

Kathleen said:


> Dear Cruisers and Cruisettes,
> 
> Goody! I did get my vote in.
> 
> If you vote for the Danube Cruise and we go there...I'll buy all Danube voters a drink on the ship.
> 
> I told you that I'm not above bribery. Is this against any TUG Rules? I hope not.
> 
> Kathleen


You are on, Kathleen, I voted for both the Danube and Baltic Cruise and, so far, the Danube one seems to be more popular.


----------



## Pat H

Kathleen said:


> Dear Cruisers and Cruisettes,
> 
> Goody! I did get my vote in.
> 
> If you vote for the Danube Cruise and we go there...I'll buy all Danube voters a drink on the ship.
> 
> I told you that I'm not above bribery. Is this against any TUG Rules? I hope not.
> 
> Kathleen



I was going to say that I would have voted for the Danube cruise anyway. Now that you are bribing people, I'm saying that it was Kathleen's bribe that swayed me! :rofl: 

Actually I voted for several cruises that I'd like to take. No Caribbean since I can do those anytime. I'm already booked for a trip in Sept 2011 so I hope it's not then.


----------



## Kathleen

Lynn,Elli and Pat H,

I'm good for it. If we get to go, I'll bring you your free drink coupon.

I was going to offer to do a Fan Dance...but..the customs people keep taking my feathers! It's so difficult to entertain internationally these days.

Kathleen


----------



## mas

I think the 'when do I want to cruise' poll should have multiple answers also.  For example, I selected three different place I would like to cruise, one is a winter destination and the other two are summer.  Since my first preference was a winter destination, I selected winter of 2011.


----------



## Sandy VDH

mas said:


> I think the 'when do I want to cruise' poll should have multiple answers also.  For example, I selected three different place I would like to cruise, one is a winter destination and the other two are summer.  Since my first preference was a winter destination, I selected winter of 2011.



OK I can change it.

Sandy


----------



## Passepartout

Passepartout said:


> Sandy re-posted the poll today (7-20) Here's a link to the Cruisin' TUGgers Yahoo page. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/
> If you are a member, sign on and vote for where/when you'd like to cruise as a group. If you are not a member, by all means, join, then vote. The more, the merrier.
> 
> Jim Ricks



<Bump>
There is a 3-way tie right now between the Baltic, a European river cruise and Greece/Aegean area cruising for an upcoming Cruisin' TUGgers outing.

Any more people interested, or just have an idea where might be fun to go?

Let the planning begin!.... Jim


----------



## Kathy Q

Vote early and vote often (that last is for Kathleen:rofl: )


----------



## Kathleen

Dear Cruisers and Cruisettes,

I have taken three cruises, two with Sam and my TUG pals . I have had a wonderful time.

My interest in a European river cruise(Danube) is the scenery,the destinations and the small ship concept. I think that it would be terrifc to have our own group to visit with in between the tour stops. I think that this kind of cruise would have a different pace.

I have yet to speak to any past passenger who didn't love it.

I hope that folks would check out some the websites for river cruises. It's not just for geezers. By the way, Sam and I do refer to ourselves as pre-geezers.

Kathleen (The Briber)


----------



## Pat H

Kathleen said:


> Dear Cruisers and Cruisettes,
> 
> I have taken three cruises, two with Sam and my TUG pals . I have had a wonderful time.
> 
> My interest in a European river cruise(Danube) is the scenery,the destinations and the small ship concept. I think that it would be terrifc to have our own group to visit with in between the tour stops. I think that this kind of cruise would have a different pace.
> 
> I have yet to speak to any past passenger who didn't love it.
> 
> I hope that folks would check out some the websites for river cruises. It's not just for geezers. By the way, Sam and I do refer to ourselves as pre-geezers.
> 
> Kathleen (The Briber)



I think you need to raise the ante! :rofl:


----------



## Kathleen

Hi PatH,

If we win,I will give Free..Free...Free... a roaming gnome magnet to each voter for the Danube River cruise.

A free drink..And...a Gnome. Think about it folks. 

Ladies! Shore tours gawking at handsome men wearing leather shorts and suspenders.

Men! Shore tours gawking at beautiful women toting quart size mugs of beer.

Kathleen


----------



## Pat H

Kathleen said:


> Hi PatH,
> 
> If we win,I will give Free..Free...Free... a roaming gnome magnet to each voter for the Danube River cruise.
> 
> A free drink..And...a Gnome. Think about it folks.
> 
> Ladies! Shore tours gawking at handsome men wearing leather shorts and suspenders.
> 
> Men! Shore tours gawking at beautiful women toting quart size mugs of beer.
> 
> Kathleen



Kathleen, you just have no shame whatsoever!


----------



## Kathy Q

Kathleen said:


> Hi PatH,
> 
> If we win,I will give Free..Free...Free... a roaming gnome magnet to each voter for the Danube River cruise.
> 
> A free drink..And...a Gnome. Think about it folks.
> 
> Ladies! Shore tours gawking at handsome men wearing leather shorts and suspenders.
> 
> Men! Shore tours gawking at beautiful women toting quart size mugs of beer.
> 
> Kathleen



Holly golly...

What I wouldn't do for a gnome of my own!!! :whoopie: 

Kathy Q


----------



## Passepartout

Paula informs me that she'll be bringing her own gnome.... ME!   Jim


----------



## KarenLK

I already voted for the Danube as my first choice!! I look forward to the free drink.


----------



## LynnW

Kathleen I think you know how I voted  

Lynn


----------



## Kathleen

Dear Cruise Pollsters,

What happens if the three way tie stands?

Kathleen


----------



## Passepartout

Kathleen said:


> What happens if the three way tie stands?



So far there are less than 60 votes, and last year's poll had over 100, so it's unlikely a tie will stand for long. 'Course KathyQ and Sandy haven't said when the deadline is. I'd think polls should be open for at least 3 weeks, though to allow those who might be traveling to participate.

One way to break a tie and move the 'fence-sitters' would be to have another poll of the tied locations, and perhaps include more information, such as ball-park prices on say, 10 day variants of each choice.

For what it's worth, we just booked a S. Caribbean cruise for this Fall. JR


----------



## Pat H

I also vote for Viking River Cruises.


----------



## Pat H

IMHO even if a specific destination/time/cruise line wins the vote, the reality of pricing would affect what's chosen.


----------



## Elli

I wouldn't mind using Viking River Cruise - already looked at their itineray for the Danube River Cruise, which looks pretty good.  Also talked to neighbours who used this cruise line, and were quite pleased with them.


----------



## RDB

Kathleen said:


> Lynn,Elli and Pat H,
> 
> I'm good for it. If we get to go, I'll bring you your free drink coupon.
> 
> I was going to offer to do a Fan Dance...but..the customs people keep taking my feathers! It's so difficult to entertain internationally these days.
> 
> Kathleen



I might go just to see you do a fan dance without the feathers!

Robert


----------



## Kathleen

Robert,

I have standards. No feathers,no fan,no fan dance. 

I do recall on the original TUGBoat to the Caribbean some of us were "strolling" in one of the dance clubs. Such trend setters that bunch.

Kathleen


----------



## mas

Kathleen said:


> Robert,
> 
> I have standards. No feathers,no fan,no fan dance.
> 
> I do recall on the original TUGBoat to the Caribbean some of us were "strolling" in one of the dance clubs. Such trend setters that bunch.
> 
> Kathleen



How about recording a fan dance and posting it on you tube?    I think you're going to have to up the anti; as of today, the Greece/Agean itinerary is leading by one vote!


----------



## Kathleen

Hi Mas,

No thanks. If you recall, you already have video of Sam's performance in Victoria. I really couldn't improve on that!

No more offers from me. I stand by my bribe. It would be nice to go on a river cruise with a TUG group. But, we were going anyway. We just hadn't picked the date pending the next TUG cruise choice.

Kathleen


----------



## mas

Kathleen said:


> ..If you recall, you already have video of Sam's performance in Victoria. I really couldn't improve on that!
> Kathleen



I had forgotten about that little escapade!  I'll have to search my old files.



> It would be nice to go on a river cruise with a TUG group. But, we were going anyway. We just hadn't picked the date pending the next TUG cruise choice.



We've more or less chosen the same course of action.  Hence, our Panama Canal cruise earlier this year.


----------



## RDB

*Michigan's Tulip Festival*

Not to throw a monkey wrench, but have you attended?  http://www.tuliptime.com/
Many pictures at http://www.tuliptime.com/gallery


----------



## Passepartout

There are some new choices at the Cruising TUGgers Yahoo Group. Maybe this will gel. Get your choices in... Jim


----------



## jjking42

My first choice is one of these
Ruby Princess - Greek Isles & Mediterranean: Rome - Venice 12 Days - Oct 7/11   
inside 1990 OV 2640 Balcony 3090
or
Star Princess - Greek Isles & Mediterranean: Rome to Venice - 12 Days - Sept 3/11
inside 2140 OV 2940 balcony 3340

After that anything that includes both Rome/Civitavecchia and Athens

 Ocean Princess - Greek Isles Interlude: Rome to Athens - 7 Days - Sept 17/11
inside 1249 OV 1399 balcony 1949

Ocean Princess - Greek Isles Grand Adventure: Venice to Rome - 14 Days - Oct 1/11
inside 2248 OV 2348 Balcony 3448

Ocean Princess - Greek Isles Interlude: Athens to Rome - 7 Days - Oct 8/11
inside 1099 OV 1249 balcony 1799

Pacific Princess - Holy Land: Rome to Athens - 12 Days - Oct 10, 2011
inside 2840 OV 3090 balcony 3640

Ruby Princess - Greek Isles: Venice to Civitavecchia - 12 Days - Sept 25/11
Inside 2090 OV 2890 balcony 3290

Star Princess - Greek Isles: Rome - Venice - 12 Days - Nov 2/11
inside 1790 OV 2440 Balcony 2840

Jim King


----------



## jjking42

Kathleen said:


> Dear Cruisers and Cruisettes,
> 
> I have taken three cruises, two with Sam and my TUG pals . I have had a wonderful time.
> 
> My interest in a European river cruise(Danube) is the scenery,the destinations and the small ship concept. I think that it would be terrifc to have our own group to visit with in between the tour stops. I think that this kind of cruise would have a different pace.
> 
> I have yet to speak to any past passenger who didn't love it.
> 
> My wife and i did an Alaskan cruise back in 1993 we were the youngest on the boat by far but had a great time. That was a cruise for geezers back then.
> 
> I hope that folks would check out some the websites for river cruises. It's not just for geezers. By the way, Sam and I do refer to ourselves as pre-geezers.
> 
> Kathleen (The Briber)



I play in a church basketball league for Geezers. In the world of church basketball "geezer" is anyone 35 and older. At 48 I am the oldest guy on the team.

I want them to move the minimum age up to 40. I am having a tough time keeping up with the 35 year olds


----------



## Zac495

I just joined the yahoo group! 
Are children allowed on tug cruises? (older kids)


----------



## flexible

Passepartout said:


> <Bump>
> There is a 3-way tie right now between the Baltic, a European river cruise and Greece/Aegean area cruising for an upcoming Cruisin' TUGgers outing.
> 
> Any more people interested, or just have an idea where might be fun to go?
> 
> Let the planning begin!.... Jim



http://www.bargeladycruises.com/ was highly recommended to us. We are planning to combine some European barge & river cruises. I'll be very interested to learn the dates/place of the next TUG cruise and hope my husband & I can go.


----------



## Pat H

Zac495 said:


> I just joined the yahoo group!
> Are children allowed on tug cruises? (older kids)



Kids of any age are allowed be they 1 or 91. There were several children on the Alaska cruise since it was during the summer.


----------



## Zac495

Pat H said:


> Kids of any age are allowed be they 1 or 91. There were several children on the Alaska cruise since it was during the summer.



What do you have against kids aged 92???


----------



## Pat H

Zac495 said:


> What do you have against kids aged 92???



They are such whiners!


----------



## mas

Pat H said:


> They are such whiners!



My MIL would beg to differ with you !  :ignore:


----------



## Kathleen

*Danube Cruise Photos and Travel Log*

Dear Cruisers and Cruisettes,

In doing some research I have come across an amazing couple's website. They are obviously very well traveled and have an excellent way of presenting their travel tales.

The website is www.thepreismans.com. Mike and Carol(I don't know them) have info on other of their cruises. In that I am interested in the Danube, I have not checked the others.

Have to go. I'm only halfway through their Danube trip. My jaw is still in the "dropped" position and I'm starting to drool.

Kathleen


----------



## Elli

Kathleen said:


> Dear Cruisers and Cruisettes,
> 
> In doing some research I have come across an amazing couple's website. They are obviously very well traveled and have an excellent way of presenting their travel tales.
> 
> The website is www.thepreismans.com. Mike and Carol(I don't know them) have info on other of their cruises. In that I am interested in the Danube, I have not checked the others.
> 
> Have to go. I'm only halfway through their Danube trip. My jaw is still in the "dropped" position and I'm starting to drool.
> 
> Kathleen


Thanks for the link, Kathleen - really detailed trip reports - did read a few of them. Elli


----------



## Sandy VDH

Kathleen said:


> Dear Cruisers and Cruisettes,
> 
> 
> Have to go. I'm only halfway through their Danube trip. My jaw is still in the "dropped" position and I'm starting to drool.
> 
> Kathleen



Kathleen I just had a great visit and meetings and/or dinner with the AMA Waterways, Viking River Cruises and Avalon Cruise Representatives.

All are options on my list that I am considering, I just have to see what I can get for perks and group amentities that would be the best option and pricing for the group.

I will be traveling tomorrow but look for some group perks and options from me by the end of the week.  I will post a reminder here, but I will post pricing in the yahoo group.

Cheers
Sandy


----------



## Kathleen

Hi Sandy,

Fantastic!

I'll have my pen and paper ready.

Thanks.

Kathleen


----------



## Jaybee

Kathleen, I'm with you.  Philip & I are going on a Danube cruise, come Tug or high water...or whatever.   I'd love to qualify for a free drink and a gnome, but we'll see what the fates, and the poll have in store.
I don't know why I couldn't find the poll to vote for the destination...just the one for preferred cruise lines.  Viking sounds good, too, but I wanted to vote for a river cruise.
Jean




Kathleen said:


> Hi Mas,
> 
> No thanks. If you recall, you already have video of Sam's performance in Victoria. I really couldn't improve on that!
> 
> No more offers from me. I stand by my bribe. It would be nice to go on a river cruise with a TUG group. But, we were going anyway. We just hadn't picked the date pending the next TUG cruise choice.
> 
> Kathleen


----------



## Kathleen

Hi Jean,

It would be great to cruise with you and Philip again. 

Were you able to get your vote in?

The free drink certificate and gnome magnet are still offered per vote of a Danube win. You must be present on the ship to receive your prize. I am only adding that disclaimer because there are some who will try anything to secure a free gnome magnet.

Kathleen(The Briber)


----------



## Jaybee

Kathleen...No..I don't know why I couldn't find the right poll. I went to where Sandy gave the website to vote, but it only offered votes for ship preference. ??? Maybe I had a senior moment...or two?  I'll check again today.  
I'd enjoy cruising with you and Sam again, too.  You're so much fun.  Jean


----------



## mas

Jaybee said:


> Kathleen...No..I don't know why I couldn't find the right poll. I went to where Sandy gave the website to vote, but it only offered votes for ship preference. ??? Maybe I had a senior moment...or two?  I'll check again today.
> Jean



I just checked and the poll is still there and open.  Click on the Polls link on the left side of the CruisingTUGgers home page; at the top of the page should be a heading "Open Polls"; the first pollis "Where are you interested in cruising next? (you may vote for more than 1 option)"; click on that and you should be able to register your vote.

Here's hoping you are able to collect your gnome magnet! (it looks like your vote would tie the river cruise with the Greek cruise choice)


----------



## Jaybee

Got it!  Thanks, Kathleen.  Now I'm trying to think of a name for my gnome...Sylvester, the lone gnome?  Hmmm!  Am I premature?  LOL!  Thanks for the bribe, anyway.  Jean


----------



## LynnW

Thanks for the vote Jean! It's great to see to see that Kathleen (The Briber) and I have some more support. it would be fun to cruise again with some of the original Tug cruisers.

Lynn


----------



## Kathleen

Hi Jean,

Add a thanks from me. Thanks to Mas for his assistance. 

The Gnomes and I have been doing high fives.

Kathleen(The Briber)


----------



## Jaybee

Ohboy!  Now I have a picture of that in my head...and I think my coffee came out of my nose. ROTFLOL!




Kathleen said:


> Hi Jean,
> 
> Add a thanks from me. Thanks to Mas for his assistance.
> 
> The Gnomes and I have been doing high fives.
> 
> Kathleen(The Briber)


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Decision*

Once a decision is made , could you please start a new thread with the cruise & dates in the header?

I haven't waded thru all the posts but wonder if a Canada/New England cruise on Celebrity has been suggested for next Sept/Oct?


----------



## Kathleen

Hello BJB,

I believe that there will be more than one cruise group. If you have an interest in a particular cruise and date, you might think about trying to round up other like minded TUGgers.

Sandy has posted some of the Danube prices and options. We are narrowing down members who will be onboard. 

I think that the prices for the other cruises will be posted soon.

Speak up. Maybe you'll find others who will want to join you.

Kathleen


----------



## Sandy VDH

There are two current groups that I have posted on the crusing Tuggers Group site.

Group 1) A 7 day Danube River Cruise from Budapest to Nuremberg Monday Sept 26/2011, on Avalon Waterways.  Couple of people are interested for sure, about 2-3 cabins, but we have not yet got the 5 cabins committed to get the free TC space.  Is anyone else interested.

Group 2) a 12 day Greece/Aegean Princess Cruise departing Nov 2/2011 from Civitavechhia (Rome), then visits Naples (yes these two ports
were already visited in the last cruise, but they were ports that I got the most positive feedback about), cruises the Med for a day, then visits Santorini, then Rhodes Greece, then Kusadai, Turkey (for Ephesus), Mykonos, Athens, Katakolon (for Olympia), Corfu Greece, then Dubrovnik, Croatia and then Venice Italy were you actually overnight.  I just posted this today.

Pricing for both are available on the cruising tuggers website.  Click to join
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/join

Sandy


----------



## Sandy VDH

*Wanted: Pied Piper*

It may be that appetite for another European cruise is less than the desire for another European cruise, once people looked at the impacts on their wallets.

Is anyone considering going a cruise, or has something booked already and might some tuggers to join in the fun?

Tell us when and where you are going and I will create a poll to see if other might be interested, and maybe we can make a group out of it.

Cheers
Sandy

p.S. I post this on the cruising tugger group too.


----------



## Passepartout

Sandy Lovell said:


> Is anyone considering going a cruise.....
> Tell us when and where you are going and I will create a poll to see if other might be interested, and maybe we can make a group out of it.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandy



Here's what we're doing next spring.

I guess we didn't get our fill of Barcelona last June, and we've never gone on a cruise just for the 'boat ride'. So just for the halibut and to party and play adult dress-up a little-  we booked a transatlantic, Ft. Lauderdale to Barcelona next May 1-13 on Celebrity Solstice. Here's the Vacations To Go link, though Sandy may be able to do better: http://www.vacationstogo.com/fastdeal.cfm?deal=18080 The co-travelers look like a fun bunch who do trans-Atlantics often. The Cruise Critic roll call on this cruise is already over 250 posts with 9 months before departure. As has been said, 13 days with the first 6 'at sea', is a lot of ice cubes. We've never done one like this but it looks like fun.

Jim Ricks


----------



## beejaybeeohio

LOVED our Celeb cruise on the Eclipse to the Baltics in June.  Looking at doing Canada/NE fall '11 and Western Med (itinerary that Tuggers had on NCL) in spring '12 on Celebrity.


----------



## Sandy VDH

*What options do we have so far for 2011 and 2012*

Ok everyone, too many options where out there, 
So just to keep everyone straight.


Confirmed Groups (someone has committed to placing a deposit)
Caribbean, Feb 6,2011 Celebrity Solstice - Jim King and friends
AU/NZ Jan 23, 2012, Diamond Princess - Pat G, Pat H, Lynn & Lyman, Jim & Paula


Groups Requested but not yet formed (Do you want me to quote on)
Baltic Date??
Canada NE US  Date??
Summertime 2011 Corrine???

Groups that I set up but no one had yet signed up for. ANYONE Interested!!
Caribbean Mar 12, 2011, Crown Princess
Aegean July 5, 2011, Star Princess
Aegean Nov 2, 2011, Star Princess

Groups that may be happening, but I did not set up (but could price you a cabin if you wanted.)
Transatlantic, May 7, 2011 , Celebrity Solstice - Jim & Paula and friends

Prices for all these groups are found in the posts on cruising tuggers. If you can not find something than please ask me to copy the post again.


**REDUCED DEPOSIT SALE - PRINCESS CRUISE LINE - Week of SEPT 20th**
Just a reminder that the Princess Reduced Deposit Sale that I am having from
Sept 20 - 26th, 2010, applies to ANY PRINCESS BOOKING. ANYTHING. Not just the groups that we have here. If you are considering a Princess booking and want to take advantage of the reduced deposit requirements, please contact me in the next few weeks to price a trip and I can then process any deposits the week of Sept 20th.

Happy Sailing
Sandy (and of course my happy helper, Kathy Q)


----------



## Sandy VDH

beejaybeeohio said:


> LOVED our Celeb cruise on the Eclipse to the Baltics in June.  Looking at doing Canada/NE fall '11 and Western Med (itinerary that Tuggers had on NCL) in spring '12 on Celebrity.



Do you want to me to quote you something, and get you own group started beejay?  Perhaps some other people will join you.

Sandy


----------



## Pat H

I'm in for the AU/NZ cruise. I think we are up to 4 cabins already. How many more days until we sail?


----------



## GrayFal

Pat H said:


> I'm in for the AU/NZ cruise. I think we are up to 4 cabins already. *How many more days until we sail?*


You will need to get yourself a count down clock.


----------



## mas

Pat H said:


> I'm in for the AU/NZ cruise...How many more days until we sail?



I think it's 504 days (as of Sunday 9/5).  Good thing my passport doesn't expire until 2019.   Roll Call


----------



## Sandy VDH

When we do set sail on the Au/NZ trip it will 7 years to the day of our first group trip which was Jan 23, 2005.


----------



## Passepartout

Sandy Lovell said:


> When we do set sail on the Au/NZ trip it will 7 years to the day of our first group trip which was Jan 23, 2005.



Whee!! Let's throw a 7-year-itch party!

There's already a CC Roll Call here: http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1236985

Jim Ricks


----------



## LynnW

Sandy Lovell said:


> When we do set sail on the Au/NZ trip it will 7 years to the day of our first group trip which was Jan 23, 2005.



You know Sandy I just thought of that the other day!

Lynn


----------



## LisaH

I have booked a cabin for the NZ/AUS cruise. This will be our first TUG Cruise and I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Passepartout

Sandy has secured more balcony cabins for the 1/23/12 NZ/AUS cruise. We're up to 8 so far. Reduced deposits of $100 pp the week of 9/20 for any Princess cruise including the TUG one. It's gonna be fun.

Jim Ricks


----------



## mpizza

Testing my new avatar and countdown clock!

Maria


----------



## mas

For those that are interested I posted a link to the CC Roll call for the Jan 23rd, 2012 Aus/NZ cruise on the yahoo Cruising TUGgers group web page.


----------



## LynnW

mas said:


> For those that are interested I posted a link to the CC Roll call for the Jan 23rd, 2012 Aus/NZ cruise on the yahoo Cruising TUGgers group web page.



I noticed that you have decided to join us. It will be great to see you again!

Lynn


----------



## Sandy VDH

We have 14 cabins booked so far.  Today is the last day of my reduced deposit sale.  If you are interested in joining us then email me to get the $100 per person deposit special that Princess is having for my agency.

Sandy Lovell
sandylovell@runbox.com


----------



## Pat H

Sandy Lovell said:


> We have 14 cabins booked so far.  Today is the last day of my reduced deposit sale.  If you are interested in joining us then email me to get the $100 per person deposit special that Princess is having for my agency.
> 
> Sandy Lovell
> sandylovell@runbox.com



We're up to 14 cabins already? Fantastic!


----------



## chriskre

Just found this thread.  I'm going too.


----------



## mas

chriskre said:


> Just found this thread.  I'm going too.



Welcome aboard!


----------



## chriskre

mas said:


> Welcome aboard!



Thanks.  Very excited to be going with ya'll.


----------



## grlen

LOVED our Celeb cruise on the Eclipse to the Baltics in June. Looking at doing Canada/NE fall '11 and Western Med (itinerary that Tuggers had on NCL) in spring '12 on Celebrity.


----------



## Pat H

Just read some interesting info on FT. 

AA - Qantas will no longer fly SFO-SYD. The flights will be from Dallas instead.
Change begins in May.

UA - UA is starting Houston to Auckland flights but I couldn't figure out if they will be UA or CO flights or when they will start. 

Anyone planning on trying for FF tickets? If so, which airlines and dates? Maybe we can coordinate so we don't compete against each other.


----------



## LynnW

Is anyone planning on staying in Australia after the cruise? I have a week on hold with SFX for check in on Feb 4 at Pacific Palms which is north of Sydney. It looks like it might be a good location for doing some touring. I was thinking of doing this and then spending 2 or 3 nights in Sydney before flying home. Do any of our friends from Australia know anything about the resort? It gets mixed reviews but more good than bad.

Lynn


----------



## Pat H

LynnW said:


> Is anyone planning on staying in Australia after the cruise? I have a week on hold with SFX for check in on Feb 4 at Pacific Palms which is north of Sydney. It looks like it might be a good location for doing some touring. I was thinking of doing this and then spending 2 or 3 nights in Sydney before flying home. Do any of our friends from Australia know anything about the resort? It gets mixed reviews but more good than bad.
> 
> Lynn



We plan to spend 2-3 days in Sydney after the cruise.


----------



## chubby

hi Lynn

To give you an idear of the resort of Pacfic Palms the web site is 
http://www.clasicholidayclub.com.au/property/24


----------



## LynnW

Thanks chubby

I did check out their website and it looks okay but I was wondering if anyone has stayed there. It is so far to go that I thought a timeshare week plus 2 or 3 nights in Sydney would be great.

Lynn


----------



## flexible

LynnW said:


> Thanks chubby
> 
> I did check out their website and it looks okay but I was wondering if anyone has stayed there. It is so far to go that I thought a timeshare week plus 2 or 3 nights in Sydney would be great.
> 
> Lynn



Lynn,
Great meeting you and your husband tonight. We are considering the NZ->Sydney cruise because we plan to be in Asia/Australia next season.  I'll check the Yahoo site and email Sandy. Thanks.


----------



## Sandy VDH

LynnW said:


> Is anyone planning on staying in Australia after the cruise? I have a week on hold with SFX for check in on Feb 4 at Pacific Palms which is north of Sydney. It looks like it might be a good location for doing some touring. I was thinking of doing this and then spending 2 or 3 nights in Sydney before flying home. Do any of our friends from Australia know anything about the resort? It gets mixed reviews but more good than bad.
> 
> Lynn



I also booked a week near Melbourne via DAE.  I had a week that was going to expire, so it was a book it or lose it.  So I figured someone might use it, even if I don't.

With DAE you have to book it before it expires, not travel.  So book something I did.

Not sure of my schedule by then, so I may not be able to use it.


----------



## GrayFal

I really am getting into the cruise mode as I was able to successfully book my FF tickets to Auckland 

My cabin mate Maria and I are booked in Sydney for a few days after the cruise - any suggestions for a good location/hotel in Auckland???

The Westin looks very nice but is almost double the cost of other hotels - so not sure if it is worth the costs....really using it to shower/sleep not for the hotel amenities.
Location/ease of getting around to tour is what I am interested in....does anyone know if the cruise company suggests certain hotels?

I am arriving on Friday 1/20 around noon but other friends seem to be coming Saturday 1/21 early morning....


----------



## LisaH

Pat,

I will ask my dear friends who live in Auckland on a BOAT! I will spend a couple of days on their boat


----------



## LynnW

Pat 

I booked a 1 bedroom apartment at Celestion Waldorf Apartments Hotel for 3 nights before the cruise and the total cost is $597.00 NZD. It is rated #2 on tripadvisor. I booked directly on their website and I have since found out from someone who used to live in New Zealand that their other property Stadium Waldorf is also very nice and a little closer to the city centre. I may check that out as well. We are probably going to use FF miles to fly to LAX and book a flight out of there as it is cheaper than flying out of Calgary.

Lynn


----------



## Pat H

With all the time changes, etc, how do I figure out how many hours it's really taking to get from here to there? Leave the East coast at 10:00 AM on 1/19and arrive in Auckland on 1/21 at 8:30 PM. How do folks on medication figure out when to take their meds?

I was able to get FF seats on UA but we have to connect in SYD on the way over which adds several hours to the trip. On the way back it's so much easier.

How many days pre/post cruise are others staying? We are arriving late on the 21st in AKL and leaving mid-afternoon on 2/6 from SYD. Wondering if I should add another day on either/both ends?


----------



## Pat H

*Need a Roommate*

My roommates have had to cancel. In order for me to still go on the cruise, I need someone to share my cabin. Anyone interested?


----------



## LynnW

Pat that's too bad. Hopefully you will find someone else to go with you. We have all our plans finalized now and our flights booked.

Lynn


----------



## Pat H

LynnW said:


> Pat that's too bad. Hopefully you will find someone else to go with you. We have all our plans finalized now and our flights booked.
> 
> Lynn



I also have FF seats booked. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find anyone else to go so far.


----------



## Passepartout

Pat H said:


> With all the time changes, etc, how do I figure out how many hours it's really taking to get from here to there? Leave the East coast at 10:00 AM on 1/19and arrive in Auckland on 1/21 at 8:30 PM. How do folks on medication figure out when to take their meds?



Pat, I have an inexpensive (plastic) watch that shows the date/time at home. Mine also has traditional hands that are easily set to local time, but these might be too bulky or unstylish for a woman to feel comfortable with. You could just keep one of these cheap digital watches with your meds to keep on schedule.

Good luck on finding a roomie. The cruise will be more fun with you than without.

We've just started looking at flights/stays, and wish we had a bunch of FF miles to burn or had booked waaay earlier. Oh well.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Gypsie

*Cruise*



Pat H said:


> My roommates have had to cancel. In order for me to still go on the cruise, I need someone to share my cabin. Anyone interested?



I would love to go!  Please let me know if you are still looking for a roommate.


----------



## silentg

*Any New Cruises planned?*

Hi Tuggers,
I was reading this post and dates back a couple of years. Are there going to be any new tug cruises for 2011 and 2012.


----------



## LynnW

silentg

If you check page 5 of this thread you will see all the info on upcoming cruises. It has been quiet here for awhile. Anyone thinking about tours yet? We had a really active roll call for our Med cruise last Sept and did all private tours with people from the roll call which worked out great. Prices were much better than booking through the cruise line.

Lynn


----------



## Elli

Lynn, we just came back from a Baltic Cruise with Royal Caribb.  Had a really active roll call and did St. Petersburg on a private tour.  Worked out great.  I love CruiseCritic.  Elli


----------



## Kathy Q

silentg said:


> Hi Tuggers,
> I was reading this post and dates back a couple of years. Are there going to be any new tug cruises for 2011 and 2012.



Hi,

This is the next cruise planned:

AU/NZ Jan 23, 2012, Diamond Princess 

Auckland, New Zealand 23JAN12 MON DEPART 6:00PM 
24JAN12 TUE ARRIVE 5:30AM DEPART 4:30PM Tauranga (for Rotorua), NZ 
25JAN12 WED At Sea 
26JAN12 THU ARRIVE 8:00AM DEPART 6:00PM Christchurch, NZ
27JAN12 FRI ARRIVE 8:00AM DEPART 6:00PM Dunedin (Port Chalmers), NZ 
28JAN12 SAT ARRIVE 9:00AM DEPART 7:00PM Fiordland Natl Park Cruising 
29JAN12 SUN At Sea 
30JAN12 MON At Sea 
31JAN12 TUE ARRIVE 8:00AM DEPART 6:00PM Hobart, Tasmania 
01FEB12 WED At Sea 
02FEB12 THU ARRIVE 7:00AM DEPART 5:00PM Melbourne, Australia 
03FEB12 FRI At Sea 
04FEB12 SAT ARRIVE 7:00AM Sydney, Australia 

If you'd like more details, send me a PM with your email address and I'll invite you to the Cruising TUGgers web site where the most current information is kept.

Kathy Q


----------



## GrayFal

LynnW said:


> Pat
> 
> I booked a 1 bedroom apartment at Celestion Waldorf Apartments Hotel for 3 nights before the cruise and the total cost is $597.00 NZD. It is rated #2 on tripadvisor. I booked directly on their website and I have since found out from someone who used to live in New Zealand that their other property Stadium Waldorf is also very nice and a little closer to the city centre. I may check that out as well. We are probably going to use FF miles to fly to LAX and book a flight out of there as it is cheaper than flying out of Calgary.
> 
> Lynn


Thanks Lynn,
I am seeing the 1BRs+den/study, sleep 3 for as low as $124 per night and the 2BR for $143 using the Kayak search feature....if I book thru Orbitz they guarantee to refund the difference if the price goes lower.
I do like the idea of having a kitchen for in-room breakfast....this property just opened in May 2010.
Kayak says they have an airport shuttle but I could not find this on the website, do you know if they do have one?


----------



## Sandy VDH

I booked a week in Austraila, post cruise,  Nepean Country Club, via DAE.  Check in is Feb 4.  Unit is a 2 BR, sleeps 6 unit, in the Victoria area.

Any one interested in sharing it, and/or taking it, on the chance that I will not be able to make the trip.  My big project is growing (by years), and I don't know if I can get away for the original duration I had planned on being away.  Which could jeopardize my taking the cruise with you all.  Hate it when work get in the way of life.

In any case it would be a gift of use of a week from your friendly TUG group travel agent.  It was a DAE week that was expiring.

Contact me if you have any interest.  

http://www.nepeancountryclub.com.au

http://www.daelive.com/articles/resortprofiles.aspx?EndpointID=AUS&ResortID=NEPC


----------



## Kathy Q

*Southern Caribbean Cruise - Jan 12, 1013*

Hi all,

figured it would be a good idea to post this here.  Things have been busy recently on the Cruising TUGgers Yahoo site.  We are in the midst of planning another group cruise.  This one will be a Southern Caribbean out of San Juan, PR for 7 nights starting Jan 12 or 13, 2013.  Here's what I just posted there.  If you're interested, please head over to the Yahoo group site and join the discussion.  

Kathy Q
*****************

Hello all,

After reviewing the votes in the poll and the comments (both in this forum and PM's), It's looking like I'll be booking a group for Southern Caribbean, leaving from San Juan for 7 nights on the weekend of Jan 12, 2013.

It was pretty clear from the get go that the S. Caribbean was the destination. What's pushed it towards the port, the dates (and by default the number of nights)are some clearly stated preferences... No Carnival, maximum number of ports/minimal days at sea and last but not least the sailing date.

We are still hopeful Lang and her family will find a way to join the group. Once we've got the dates and destination set she'll be able to start comparing. also, some of the others in the group are trying to coordinate this sailing with other vacations at the same time (like Lang).

So now we're down to three choices. Two are RCCL and the third is Celebrity. I haven't done Celebrity before, but I'm leaning towards that one. Concierge Class is very close to Balcony prices and has lots of perks. The pricing for Celebrity is actual as of this morning.

Here's the info on all three. The two RCCL's are estimated pricing. I'm putting up a new poll to ask which of the ships you'd prefer. Let me know if you have any comments or questions.

*Celebrity Summit*

Day 1: San Juan, Puerto Rico 
Day 2: At Sea 
Day 3: Bridgetown, Barbados 
Day 4: Castries, St. Lucia 
Day 5: St. John's, Antigua, Antigua and Barbuda 
Day 6: Philipsburg, Sint Maarten, Netherlands Antilles 
Day 7: Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas, United States Virgin Islands 
Day 8: San Juan, Puerto Rico

Sat. Jan 12, 2013
Sat. Jan 26, 2013

Pricing Per Person
Inside - Category 11 $527.21 (pp)
Ocean View - Category 7 $556.21 (pp)
Balcony - Category 2A $787.21 (pp)
Consierge - Category C2 $907.21 (pp)

********************

*Brilliance of the Seas (RCCL)*

Day 1: San Juan, Puerto Rico 
Day 2: Tortola, British Virgin Islands 
Day 3: Philipsburg, Sint Maarten, Netherlands Antilles 
Day 4: Basseterre, St. Kitts, Saint Kitts and Nevis 
Day 5: Pointe-a-Pitre, Guadeloupe, France 
Day 6: Bridgetown, Barbados 
Day 7: At Sea 
Day 8: San Juan, Puerto Rico

Departure Dates
Sat. Jan 12, 2013
Sat. Jan 26, 2013

Pricing From: (pp)
$549 - Inside 
$699 - Oceanview 
$899 - Balcony 
$1,249 – Suite 
+ $50 pp for Taxes/Govt Fees

******************

*Adventure of the Seas (RCCL)*

Day 1: San Juan, Puerto Rico 
Day 2: Saint Croix, United States Virgin Islands 
Day 3: Philipsburg, Sint Maarten, Netherlands Antilles 
Day 4: St. John's, Antigua, Antigua and Barbuda 
Day 5: Castries, St. Lucia 
Day 6: Bridgetown, Barbados 
Day 7: At Sea 
Day 8: San Juan, Puerto Rico

Sun. Jan 13, 2013
Sun. Jan 27, 2013

Pricing From:
$599 - Inside
$699 - Oceanview
$849 - Balcony
$1,179 – Suite
+ $50 pp for Taxes/Govt Fees

*PLEASE NOTE: *
TUG is not sponsoring, hosting or sanctioning the cruise and is not responsible for any aspect of the cruise. Those who sign up for the cruise do so with full knowledge that the only aspect that is different from making their own individual cruise arrangements is the opportunity for possible special pricing and/or on board benefits that might not otherwise be readily available. None of the organizers of this group will receive any cruise benefits or cabin discounts not otherwise available to all other 'Cruising with the TUGgers' group participants.


----------



## GeraldineT

Hi Kathy,   I have cruised southern Caribbean out of PR a few years ago.  The only difference was that we did martinique instead of St marteen.  I have also done another celebrity as well as 5 RCCL's, 2 NCL's 1 Princess and more carnivals than I can count (10 next month).   First I have cruised out of PR twice and both times the ship was not full, offered very cheap (like $199) fares so both ships were filled with natives of PR.  So the demographic of the usual Celebrity cruiser was altered.  I do however like sailing out of PR since you have less at sea days and a better/different class of island.  Sailing out of Florida it seems that it's always the same stops.  Concierge service is very nice.  The biggest plus (IMO) is check in and luggage.  Your luggage will probably beat you to your room.  Other than that the better towels are nice but not usually worth the extra $$$.  In your case the $60 ($30/pp) is worth it.  Not sure if that ship has a concierge lounge.  Personally not a fan but others love them.  For the 2 RCCL's I love the adventure of the seas layout.  Have been on the sister Voyager and we love the Royal Promenade.  The brilliance is a bit older and smaller than adventure but I think I read it was recently refurbished.  Not sure on your vacation style but for the money the celebrity is a great deal.


----------



## Kathy Q

Hi Geraldine,

Thanks!  I've had a lot of questions about Princess out of San Juan but it looks like they may not offer an itinerary out of San Juan in Jan 2013.  Was told they might move ships to itineraries that sell better.  So far just Celebrity and RCCL are offering itineraries.

Thanks again for your info.  I know a lot of people appreciate it!

Kathy Q



GeraldineT said:


> Hi Kathy,   I have cruised southern Caribbean out of PR a few years ago.  The only difference was that we did martinique instead of St marteen.  I have also done another celebrity as well as 5 RCCL's, 2 NCL's 1 Princess and more carnivals than I can count (10 next month).   First I have cruised out of PR twice and both times the ship was not full, offered very cheap (like $199) fares so both ships were filled with natives of PR.  So the demographic of the usual Celebrity cruiser was altered.  I do however like sailing out of PR since you have less at sea days and a better/different class of island.  Sailing out of Florida it seems that it's always the same stops.  Concierge service is very nice.  The biggest plus (IMO) is check in and luggage.  Your luggage will probably beat you to your room.  Other than that the better towels are nice but not usually worth the extra $$$.  In your case the $60 ($30/pp) is worth it.  Not sure if that ship has a concierge lounge.  Personally not a fan but others love them.  For the 2 RCCL's I love the adventure of the seas layout.  Have been on the sister Voyager and we love the Royal Promenade.  The brilliance is a bit older and smaller than adventure but I think I read it was recently refurbished.  Not sure on your vacation style but for the money the celebrity is a great deal.


----------



## GrayFal

Kathy Q said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> After reviewing the votes in the poll and the comments (both in this forum and PM's), It's looking like I'll be booking a group for Southern Caribbean, leaving from San Juan for 7 nights on the weekend of Jan 12, 2013.
> 
> It was pretty clear from the get go that the S. Caribbean was the destination. What's pushed it towards the port, the dates (and by default the number of nights)are some clearly stated preferences... No Carnival, maximum number of ports/minimal days at sea and last but not least the sailing date.
> 
> We are still hopeful Lang and her family will find a way to join the group. Once we've got the dates and destination set she'll be able to start comparing. also, some of the others in the group are trying to coordinate this sailing with other vacations at the same time (like Lang).
> 
> So now we're down to three choices. Two are RCCL and the third is Celebrity. I haven't done Celebrity before, but I'm leaning towards that one. Concierge Class is very close to Balcony prices and has lots of perks. The pricing for Celebrity is actual as of this morning.
> 
> Here's the info on all three. The two RCCL's are estimated pricing. I'm putting up a new poll to ask which of the ships you'd prefer. Let me know if you have any comments or questions.
> 
> *Celebrity Summit*
> 
> Day 1: San Juan, Puerto Rico
> Day 2: At Sea
> Day 3: Bridgetown, Barbados
> Day 4: Castries, St. Lucia
> Day 5: St. John's, Antigua, Antigua and Barbuda
> Day 6: Philipsburg, Sint Maarten, Netherlands Antilles
> Day 7: Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas, United States Virgin Islands
> Day 8: San Juan, Puerto Rico
> 
> Sat. Jan 12, 2013
> 
> Pricing Per Person
> Inside - Category 11 $527.21 (pp)
> Ocean View - Category 7 $556.21 (pp)
> Balcony - Category 2A $787.21 (pp)
> Consierge - Category C2 $907.21 (pp)
> 
> .


I am in - sounds good and jives with other plans I have.....deposit sent for me and Maria Pizza.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I am going to be in St Martins Dec 29 to Jan 5.  I guess I will have to find something to do from the 5th to the 12th and then perhaps hooking up in San Juan with TUG cruise.

3 weeks off in a row.  Can my project really deal with that well?


----------



## jjking42

Sandy Lovell said:


> I am going to be in St Martins Dec 29 to Jan 5.  I guess I will have to find something to do from the 5th to the 12th and then perhaps hooking up in San Juan with TUG cruise.
> 
> 3 weeks off in a row.  Can my project really deal with that well?



Have fun Sandy


----------



## GrayFal

*Who is still going on the Australia/NZ cruise?*



mas said:


> I think it's 504 days (as of Sunday 9/5).  Good thing my passport doesn't expire until 2019.   Roll Call


53 days today  



LynnW said:


> Pat
> 
> I booked a 1 bedroom apartment at Celestion Waldorf Apartments Hotel for 3 nights before the cruise and the total cost is $597.00 NZD. It is rated #2 on tripadvisor. I booked directly on their website and I have since found out from someone who used to live in New Zealand that their other property Stadium Waldorf is also very nice and a little closer to the city centre. I may check that out as well. We are probably going to use FF miles to fly to LAX and book a flight out of there as it is cheaper than flying out of Calgary.
> 
> Lynn





GrayFal said:


> Thanks Lynn,
> I am seeing the 1BRs+den/study, sleep 3 for as low as $124 per night and the 2BR for $143 using the Kayak search feature....if I book thru Orbitz they guarantee to refund the difference if the price goes lower.
> I do like the idea of having a kitchen for in-room breakfast....this property just opened in May 2010.



Lynn, I finally booked thru expedia for $96.18US per night for the executive unit. Regular 1BR was $92US
Hotel: Waldorf Celestion Apartments Hotel
Room: One Bedroom Executive - Non Refundable
Non-smoking/Smoking: Non-Smoking
Room type: 1 QUEEN BED
Special Requests: High floor, harbor view

I know that LisaH, EZ-ED, you and mas? are still going.

The Cruise Critic (and facebook) Group is planning a meet and greet on the first sea day at 11am - maybe the TUGers could meet there as well - killing two birds  


Canadiana said:


> Exactly as Sailing Again said they would, Princess have booked a Meet and Greet for us in the Wheelhouse Lounge at 11am on January 25th with a No Host bar. When they have the names of senior crew available in January I will try to persuade them to attend our meeting.
> I look forward to seeing as many of you as possible there. Not too long now.



To all cruisers - I am interested in doing this day tour from Auckland to the Bay of Islands/Hole in the Wall 3 hours north of the city - most tours focus on the Geothermal area/Rotorua but we will be visiting on the first cruise stop.
The company will do the trip with only 4 people so I need 3 more   and will give us a $20NZ discount pp off the published price.
Good reviews on Tripadvisor....

I thought I would do it on Saturday 1/21/12.
Price includes hotel pick up, most other tours require that you get to their location.
http://www.nzbrtours.com/bay_of_islands_day_tour_from_auckland.html

Here is my CC post with the details.
http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1236985&page=16

PM me if interested.


----------



## Kathy Q

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you know we have 4 cabins booked so far on the S. Caribbean Cruise, which means we have 12 left at the group prices.

Celebrity Summit:  Sat. Jan 12, 2013 - Sat. Jan 19, 2013

Day 1: San Juan, Puerto Rico 
Day 2: At Sea 
Day 3: Bridgetown, Barbados 
Day 4: Castries, St. Lucia 
Day 5: St. John's, Antigua, Antigua and Barbuda 
Day 6: Philipsburg, Sint Maarten, Netherlands Antilles 
Day 7: Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas, United States Virgin Islands 
Day 8: San Juan, Puerto Rico

Here's what is still available (does not include gratuities):

Pricing Per Person
 (2 cabins) Inside - Category 11 @ $527.21 (pp)
 (4 cabins) Ocean View - Category 7 @ $556.21 (pp)
 (3 cabins) Balcony - Category 2A @ $787.21 (pp)
 (3 cabins) Consierge - Category C2 @ $907.21 (pp)

Let me know if you're interested in more information.  

Kathy Q




GrayFal said:


> I am in - sounds good and jives with other plans I have.....deposit sent for me and Maria Pizza.


----------



## pianodinosaur

My wife and I started cruising together after we joined HGVC.  Our first cruise using HGVC points was a 7 day cruise out of Galveston on The Grand Princess.  Our second was a 10 day Canary Island cruise out of Barcelona on The Brilliance of the Seas.  Our third was a 10 cruise out of Ft. Lauderdale on The Noordam.  HGVC points made it possible for us to treat my mother in law and sister in law on the  Holland America Cruise and Royal Caribbean Cruise.  

We will be taking our fourth HGVC financed cruise next week out of Galveston on The Marriner of the Seas.  I hope that we will meet other Tuggers on the cruise.


----------



## Passepartout

pianodinosaur said:


> My wife and I started cruising together after we joined HGVC.  Our first cruise using HGVC points was a 7 day cruise out of Galveston on The Grand Princess.  Our second was a 10 day Canary Island cruise out of Barcelona on The Brilliance of the Seas.  Our third was a 10 cruise out of Ft. Lauderdale on The Noordam.  HGVC points made it possible for us to treat my mother in law and sister in law on the  Holland America Cruise and Royal Caribbean Cruise.
> 
> We will be taking our fourth HGVC financed cruise next week out of Galveston on The Marriner of the Seas.  I hope that we will meet other Tuggers on the cruise.



Do you frequent the boards at www.cruisecritic.com ? If not, go to the 'Roll Calls' there and find your cruise line, date and ship. You will find many people who will be joining you on your cruise, can help with planning shore excursions, cocktail parties, dinner partners, and people who share your interests. Cruise Critic is the cruising equivalent of TUG. 

If you are going next week, you are late to the party, as we usually start 'meeting' our co-cruisers as soon as we book- often a year before departure. Check it out anyway, you may still find room for some activities onboard and ashore.

Jim


----------



## PClapham

*Interested parties*

Any group cruises between Dec 26and Jan 15?   My husband still teaches in the university so we have only school vacation time.

Anita


----------



## pianodinosaur

Passepartout said:


> Do you frequent the boards at www.cruisecritic.com ? If not, go to the 'Roll Calls' there and find your cruise line, date and ship. You will find many people who will be joining you on your cruise, can help with planning shore excursions, cocktail parties, dinner partners, and people who share your interests. Cruise Critic is the cruising equivalent of TUG.
> 
> If you are going next week, you are late to the party, as we usually start 'meeting' our co-cruisers as soon as we book- often a year before departure. Check it out anyway, you may still find room for some activities onboard and ashore.
> 
> Jim



I am very familiar with cruisecritic and have visited the website on numerous occasions.  We will be traveling with my sister and her husband, who is my best fried since college.  We will also be joined by my brother in law's younger brother and his lovely wife.  We will also be joined by my mother in law and my sister in law.  We have two friends from Colorado who will be joining us and my sister has two friends from California who will be joining us as well.   DW and I have already booked our tours.

However, I have never visited Roll Calls.  Thank you for the tip.  I will check it out now.


----------



## Passepartout

*Any TUGgers back yet from NZ/AUS cruise?*

This year's Cruising TUGgers was a 12 day from New Zealand to Australia starting Jan 23 (iirc). They should start returning fairly soon, depending on timeshare stays post-cruise. We wanted to join in, but are kinda waiting by the phone over DW's 94 y.o. dad and couldn't see being that far away and at sea, just in case we are needed.

Looking for a trip report. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Kathy Q

*Southern Caribbean Cruise - Jan 12, 1013*

Hello everyone,

Here's an update on what's happening with the next Cruising TUGgers field trip...

Celebrity Summit
Southern Caribbean
January 12, 2013 – January 19, 2013

Itinerary:
Jan 12, 2013: San Juan, Puerto Rico
Jan 13, 2013: At Sea
Jan 14, 2013: Bridgetown, Barbados
Jan 15, 2013: Castries, St. Lucia
Jan 16, 2013: St. John's, Antigua, Antigua and Barbuda
Jan 17, 2013: Philipsburg, Sint Maarten, Netherlands Antilles
Jan 18, 2013: Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas, United States Virgin Islands
Jan 19, 2013: San Juan, Puerto Rico

The time in port is 8-5 for all the ports except Philipsburg, which is 8-6.

Pricing
These prices are per person and include the taxes and port charges.
2 cabins: Inside - Category 11 $527.21 (pp) - Deck 2
4 cabins: Ocean View - Category 7 $556.21 (pp) - Deck 2
4 cabins: Balcony - Category 2A $787.21 (pp) - Deck 6
6 cabins: Balcony Concierge - Category C2 $907.21 (pp) - Decks 7,8,9

The deposit is $250 pp ($500 per cabin). If anyone wants to book a single cabin or add a 3rd or 4th passenger in a cabin, I'll have to get a quote at that time.

As of today, we still have two inside cabins, four ocean views, two regular balconies and two concierge balconies. I've got one person who's already bought airfare but is deciding between the regular and concierge balcony cabins so one of those will disappear.

Final payment is due Oct 28, 2012

Here's link to check out the deck plans:
Celebrity Summit | Celebrity Cruises
_plans/explore/ships/deckPlans.do?shipCode=SM

Although initially we have a total of 16 cabins reserved, we can add more cabins or switch to different categories, but it will be at today's prices, not the original prices. 

For instance, I just called and if I was to convert any of the inside or ocean views to regular balcony (2A) the price would go from the current group price of $787.21 (pp) to $1037.21 (pp)!

The Concierge Balcony (C2) would go from $907.21 (pp) to $1157.21. I can only offer the original price on the original inventory reserved. 

This sailing has 6 Amenity points that can be used in several ways. A couple of the options are $75 On Board Credit per cabin OR maybe a $50 OBC, a bottle of wine and a plate of chocolate covered strawberries per cabin.

Celebrity doesn't run as many specials as some of the other cruise lines and often cannot be combined with existing promos. So if something better comes up, this booking might not be eligible to be converted/combined with new offers or other promos. 

A lot of people wonder what the difference is between the Concierge class and a regular balcony. 

In addition Concierge Class staterooms include: 

Services
•Priority check-in
•Priority disembarkation
•Personalized Concierge service
•Evening delivery of hors d'oeuvres
•Complimentary shoeshine service
•Express luggage delivery

Dining
•Main and specialty restaurant seating time preferences
•Upgraded room service menu

Amenities
•Complimentary welcome sparkling wine
•Fresh fruit
•Fresh flowers
•Plush Frette® bathrobes
•Oversized 100% cotton bath towels
•Pillow menu
•Handheld hair dryer
•Celebrity tote bag
•Personalized stationery
•Use of binoculars and golf umbrella

Stateroom Features
•Hansgrohe® massaging showerhead 

PM me if you're interested!

Kathy Q


----------



## Pat H

There are some very good airfares to SJU. I got mine from JAX for under $300. I think we are up to 7 cabins already.


----------



## Kathy Q

I just locked mine down at $350 for AA RT flight from Boston.  I know I might be able to do better price-wise if I waited, but the flight times were perfect for what I wanted.  

Locked and loaded.  Ready to cruise!!!  

Kathy Q


----------



## pianodinosaur

We enjoyed the Mariner of the Seas out of Galveston in January 2012 but did not meet any other TUGGERS at the Cruise Critics party.  We have booked the Coral Princess for a 10 day round trip Panama Canal cruise out of Ft. Lauderdale for January 2013.  I hope we can meet some Tuggers.


----------



## Kathy Q

For anyone flying out of Boston,  AA just posted some RT fares for $314...


----------



## Kathy Q

*Update on Cabin availability - 4/25/12*

Hello everyone,

Update on the cruise…

All of the Concierge (C2) Cabins have deposits or are on hold.  What we have that’s still available is:

One (1) Deluxe Balcony, Category 2A 
          -$787.21 per person based on double occupancy or $1341.21 for a single

Three (3) Ocean View, Category 7 
          -$556.21 per person based on double occupancy or $879.21 for a single

Two (2) Inside, Category 11 
          -$527.21 per person based on double occupancy or $821.21 for a single

If you are seriously thinking about this cruise it would be a good idea to contact me soon to place a deposit (or at least a hold) on the cabin you want.  Celebrity has a 30 day courtesy hold policy that will allow you some time to settle on the details like airfare and who might be cruising with you.  I do ask that you only use the “hold” option if you’re serious because I consider those cabins reserved and will not offer them to anyone else.

Update on the hotel accommodations…

I contacted the Marriott Courtyard Isla Verde Beach Resort to check on getting a block of rooms at a guaranteed price.  The price they came back with was $189 per night plus tax and resort fees.  This would make the total cost around $240, $10 more than the AAA rate several of us got at $179 plus tax and resort fees for $230 total.  The cancellation policy at this resort is 3 days ahead of check-in, so it would be a good idea to try to get that rate before they’re sold out at that rate.  Here’s a link to the resort:

http://www.sjcourtyard.com/

The cost of a Taxi from the airport to this resort is $10-12.  The cost to the cruise terminal is about $21 (depending on which terminal).  There is a $1 charge per bag for each ride.

This resort is very near the airport and about a 10 minute ride from the cruise terminals.

Hope to be cruising with you in January 2012!

Kathy Q


----------



## Kathy Q

Hello again,

We now have 2 Inside, 2 Ocean view and 1 Balcony left.  For those of you who might want to go but don't have a cabin mate, the Inside and Ocean View single price is pretty darn good for a 7 night Southern Caribbean cruise...

Kathy Q 


Note:  Please be Aware that TUG is not sponsoring, hosting or sanctioning the cruise and is not responsible for any aspect of the cruise. Those who sign up for the cruise do so with full knowledge that the only aspect that is different from making their own individual cruise arrangements is the opportunity for possible special pricing and/or on board benefits that might not otherwise be readily available.


----------



## Pat H

Jet Blue just posted some great fares to SJU. I thought I had a good fare on AA from Jax at $299. JB is $286 non-stop.


----------



## Kathy Q

Hello everyone,

I posted availability on the chat board for my travel agency and had a call for the only balcony cabin within a few hours. I still have 1 ocean view and 2 inside cabins. Because we don't have any Concierge cabins left in our group, I didn't post the price difference for that category. But.... As of yesterday, a C2 cabin was $853 more per person ($1706 per cabin) than the prices we paid! If anyone is still interested, please let me know right away.

Here's what I posted...

I have s 3 cabins still available in a group booking for next January. I am approaching the date where any un-booked cabins will be returned to inventory. 

The group prices I locked in for this group are very good compared to what the cost is today. Cat 7(Ocean View) are sold out. The closest prices as of this morning for this sailing are $950.62 pp for Cat 6 (almost $400 more pp). Inside Cat 11 is currently around $150 more pp than the group prices below.

Celebrity Summit: Southern Caribbean 
January 12, 2013 – January 19, 2103

7 Nights - Itinerary:
 12 Jan: San Juan, PR, 
 13 Jan: At Sea, 
 14 Jan: Bridgetown, Barbados
 15 Jan: Castries, St. Lucia
 16 Jan: St. Johns, Antigua
 17 Jan: Philipsburg, St. Maarten
 18 Jan: Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas
 19 Jan: San Juan, PR

Prices are based on double occupancy and include all port and taxes 
 Cat 11 Inside $527.21 per person (2 cabins available)
 Cat 7 Ocean view $556.21 per person (1 cabin available)


Single supplement prices including all port and taxes
 Cat 11 Inside = $821.21 per person 
 Cat 7 Ocean view = $879.21 per person 

Deposit: $250 per person due within 30 days of placing the reservation or 13 Sept; whichever comes first. Unbooked cabins will be returned to inventory on 14 Sept 2012.
 Final payment: Due 28 October 2012 

6 GAP points to be used as $75 per cabin on board credit.

Please contact me if you are interested in booking any of these cabins. 

Thanks!

Kathy Q


----------



## Kathy Q

*Last Cabin in the Group - Celebrity Summit - Jan 12 - 19, 2013 from San Juan, PR*

Hi Cruising TUGgers,

I'm down to the last Ocean View cabin available at the group pricing. All the other cabins now have deposits on them. Here's a recap of the pricing and Itinerary. The single suppliment is a really good price for having a cabin all to yourself!

Celebrity Summit: Southern Caribbean 
January 12, 2013 – January 19, 2103

7 Nights - Itinerary:
12 Jan: San Juan, PR, (departs at 8:30 p.m.)
13 Jan: At Sea, 
14 Jan: Bridgetown, Barbados
15 Jan: Castries, St. Lucia
16 Jan: St. Johns, Antigua
17 Jan: Philipsburg, St. Maarten
18 Jan: Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas
19 Jan: San Juan, PR

Prices are based on double occupancy and include all port and taxes 
Cat 7 Ocean view $556.21 per person or $1112.42 for two people (1 cabin available)

Single supplement prices including all port and taxes 
Cat 7 Ocean view = $879.21 for the cabin for 1 person

Deposit: $250 per person/$500 per cabin is due within 30 days of placing the reservation or 13 Sept; whichever comes first. If this cabin remains unbooked it will be returned to inventory on 14 Sept 2012.

Final payment: Due 28 October 2012 

6 GAP points to be used as $75 per cabin on board credit.

Please PM me if you are interested in booking this last cabin. 

Thanks!

Kathy Queirolo


PLEASE NOTE: 
TUG is not sponsoring, hosting or sanctioning the cruise and is not responsible for any aspect of the cruise. Those who sign up for the cruise do so with full knowledge that the only aspect that is different from making their own individual cruise arrangements is the opportunity for possible special pricing and/or on board benefits that might not otherwise be readily available. None of the organizers of this group will receive any cruise benefits or cabin discounts not otherwise available to all other 'Cruising with the TUGgers' group participants.


----------



## jyager

*TUGgers 1/12/13 Caribbean Cruise*

Is anyone aware if there is still availibilty for the TUGger  1/12/13 Caribbean Cruise?? Thanks!!


----------



## dioxide45

There is a sticky at the top of the forum about this cruise.


----------



## Kay H

99 days until cruise.  Can't wait.


----------



## cissy

Can't wait!

Just wondering... could the different cruise comments be separated out into separate threads?


----------



## Sandy VDH

I added some polls to the Yahoo site.  Vote please.


----------



## Pat H

Here are the links:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/surveys?id=2786499 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/surveys?id=2786500


----------



## Born2Travel

The link isn't working for me - is there another way to get there?   Which Yahoo group?


----------



## Pat H

Born2Travel said:


> The link isn't working for me - is there another way to get there?   Which Yahoo group?



Are you a member of the Cruising Tuggers Yahoo Group? If not, go to http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/ and join.


----------



## Born2Travel

Thanks, Pat - I am already a member, but haven't visited there for quite a while.  Found it.


----------



## cissy

Hi Pat,

I was a member, but got deactivated.  Could you please reinstate me?  Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Passepartout

Just an FYI for those who don't frequent the Yahoo Group, after Sandy fixed a mis-spelling it erased all votes and reinstated the where/when poll. If you voted before, you get another chance. Go back there and re-vote.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/surveys?id=2786499

Jim


----------



## Pat H

cissy said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> I was a member, but got deactivated.  Could you please reinstate me?  Thanks,
> Chris



Chris, I'm not an admin for that site. You should be able to click on join and become a member.


----------



## silentg

*Tried to Join but not able?*

Hi Tug Cruisers, 
I tried to join to see where you are planning the next Cruise.  My Husband and I are hoping for Alaska ? Let me know what I have to do to get on the site!
TerryC


----------



## dioxide45

So what did everyone think of the Celebrity Summit in January. We are booking a back to back for next November out of San Juan.


----------



## LisaH

dioxide45 said:


> So what did everyone think of the Celebrity Summit in January. We are booking a back to back for next November out of San Juan.



I thought the ship was nice. The itinerary was very good - we visited a total of five ports plus San Juan for our January cruise. I liked the food on Holland America and Princess better.


----------



## Pat H

Sandy, what's the latest on a possible Panama Canal or repositioning cruise for winter 2015?


----------



## Sandy VDH

I am just working on pulling that together.  Look for a post from me this weekend. 

Sandy


----------



## Pat H

Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## Pat H

Is this still in the works for winter 2015? If not, I need to make other plans.


----------



## LynnW

Pat H said:


> Is this still in the works for winter 2015? If not, I need to make other plans.



Me too. 

Lynn


----------



## Sandy VDH

I do need to apologize.  I have been derailed since my mom passed away.  I have some space grabbed.  I went through and found the trip with the cheapest rates and grabbed that space.  I just have to go back to Princess and pull the rates and make a summary posting.  I will try to do that this week, but perhaps next week might work better.  I am traveling again.  It is will be the 5th trip I have in the books since my mom died.  Some work and some pleasure. 

I am so sorry for the delay.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Pat H said:


> Are you a member of the Cruising Tuggers Yahoo Group? If not, go to http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/ and join.



Thanks for the link, I'm interested in cruising as I just got back from a Caribbean cruse o Royal Caribbean


----------



## Carrie Palmer

Jaybee said:


> Hi, Mas, and all...Philip & I are very interested in this cruise idea.  We enjoyed the first two so much, so please add us to the actively interested list.  I'll go to CC to find out more.
> Jean


I am also interested in the idea


----------



## EZ-ED

Just signed up for a 1/12/2019 14 day Caribbean Circle cruise on Princess. Come on along


----------



## EZ-ED

We could not go on the CT Paris/Normandy river cruise because of a schedule conflict but have added on with a trip to Ireland this July. So Viking river cruise Paris/Normandy depart August 1... come on along.
We are also doing a San Juan to Rome on RC departing April 27, 2019... come on along.


----------



## EZ-ED

EZ-ED said:


> Just signed up for a 1/12/2019 14 day Caribbean Circle cruise on Princess. Come on along



Canceled the cruise  Princess dropped a port and advised that the ship has a mechanical issue which reduces the speed of the ship and cannot be fixed for some months causing either late arrivals or early departures for some of the stops. We will look at the cruise in 2020.

Royal Caribbean canceled our April 2019 transatlantic and moved it to a March 2019 date plus dropping 3 ports and then adding a stop in the Azores. The Azores in March kept us from rebooking the cruise. 

So now on the hunt for new 2019 cruise adventures.


----------



## Passepartout

EZ-ED said:


> Canceled the cruise  Princess dropped a port and advised that the ship has a mechanical issue which reduces the speed of the ship and cannot be fixed for some months causing either late arrivals or early departures for some of the stops. We will look at the cruise in 2020.


This would prompt me to look at other lines. The cruise in question doesn't depart for over 8 MONTHS! A reasonable passenger would surmise that they could repair any mechanical issue with that much advance warning!
Not that I have any suggestions for replacement cruises- we haven't booked any 2019 departures yet, but thanks for prompting me to start. I even have a little time in Fall '18 that isn't committed yet either. I keep telling DW to wait and we'll catch some last-minute surprise. She usually just books something before it comes to that.

Jim


----------



## eakhat

We were on that cruise in January 2018. We, too, were notified of mechanical issues; they gave us shipboard credit since they changed one of the stops.  The mechanical problems cause the ship to travel more slowly so hence the change in ports; it is also very expensive to fix.  It is a very popular cruise with experienced cruisers who like the two-week cruise without returning to Florida after one week.   I know people on the cruise in January who signed up for the same cruise next year.


----------



## EZ-ED

Passepartout said:


> This would prompt me to look at other lines. The cruise in question doesn't depart for over 8 MONTHS! A reasonable passenger would surmise that they could repair any mechanical issue with that much advance warning!
> Not that I have any suggestions for replacement cruises- we haven't booked any 2019 departures yet, but thanks for prompting me to start. I even have a little time in Fall '18 that isn't committed yet either. I keep telling DW to wait and we'll catch some last-minute surprise. She usually just books something before it comes to that.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,
We had already booked timeshare stays around the now canceled cruise date so we booked a couple of more Orlando getaways to replace the cruise. No other cruise fit our schedule and the canceled cruise fare more than paid for the two getaways and car rental. More 2019 thinking to do here also. Did the storms today hit you as hard as it did us, gutters could  not keep up with the rain for a period of time.
Ed


----------



## Passepartout

EZ-ED said:


> Did the storms today hit you as hard as it did us, gutters could  not keep up with the rain for a period of time.
> Ed


It wasn't too bad here. We had a couple of passing thunderboomers and squalls, but mostly just wind. From the West up to about 40. DW is driving back from there and will probably get 50 MPG if she keeps it on the road.

Yeah, timeshare stays are really cheap compared to cruises, so if you can fill in with them it works out.


----------



## SmithOp

We’ve been considering one of these Panama Canal repositioning cruises, what a nightmare!  Major planned work like this should be in port with no passengers.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/bucket-list-cruise-ruined-construction-work-norwegian-sun/story?id=54295211


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EZ-ED

Just back from a Viking Paris to Normandy river cruise. Initially I was disappointed with this 7 day cruise as it is not really much of a river cruise. 3 nights in Paris and 2 in Rouen and only a 100 miles or so from Paris to Normandy does not really equate to a cruise to me. The ship was docked in Le Pecq so being close to the sights in Paris required rather long bus rides. Rouen and Les Andelys docks were much better for walking into the cities (especially Rouen). We had just spent 3 weeks in Ireland and I was suffering from the ABC's (another bloody castle/church) and the Viking included church tour in Rouen and castle in Les Adelys just added to the ABC. I was greatly impressed though with the tour of the Normandy and Omaha Beach and Utah Beach. The American Cemetery overlooking Omaha Beach was especially moving as was the presentation put on by Cemetery staff.

After giving this cruise and some additional thought, I decided that it was not really reflective of what I should expect from a river cruise and that it was more about the one day in Normandy than the other six days combined. Next time I would go directly to Normandy and skip the RC.


----------



## Passepartout

EZ-ED said:


> After giving this cruise and some additional thought, I decided that it was not really reflective of what I should expect from a river cruise and that it was more about the one day in Normandy than the other six days combined. Next time I would go directly to Normandy and skip the RC.


I think that river cruises in general require some research- or a darn good travel agent who's been on that particular route. On the one we started in July on some 'lesser' waterways (Rhine/Main Canal, Main and Mosel) we had occasion to spend some time with the local agent for several lines who was busy most days guiding daily land tours  (ABC  tours) and transferring passengers from one grounded boat or another to hotels or other boats that were floating from another direction. Perhaps this is seasonal, but we heard of it even on the Danube where Northbound and Southbound boats would meet and 'swap' passengers due to low water they couldn't get past. The river cruise lines are really reluctant to pass along the real numbers of inconvenienced passengers. 

We've tried to take 2 river cruises to celebrate 'significant' birthdays and due to illness- no fault of the cruise line- we haven't been able to complete even one. I'm unsure about trying another one. 

I agree the whole Normandy experience is something every American - especially those who served - should have. And a river cruise and long bus ride detracts from the experience.

Jim


----------



## silentg

We are going on a River Cruise with AMA
In October.Going with a few TUg Members.
Looking forward to it.
Kathy Q ( RIP) did all the travel arrangement for us.
We are sad that she will not be traveling with us.
This is our first river cruise. We will report back after.
Silentg


----------



## Pat H

Went on a Gate 1 river cruise on the Danube last summer. I didn't like it. Nothing to do while sailing, food only at meal times, nighttime entertainment was mediocre at best. Doubt I would go again. We got a great deal on the price otherwise we probably wouldn't have gone. If I had paid the regular price, I would have been very unhappy.


----------



## LisaH

Hi Pat,
Are you going on the Oct cruise Kathy Q organized? Which Danube cruise were you on? We are thinking about taking one, either on Danube or Rhine river.


----------



## EZ-ED

silentg said:


> Kathy Q ( RIP)
> Silentg



I don't get here that much anymore and was unaware of Kathy Q's passing. I am very sorry to read that. My last contact with her was regarding the upcoming river cruise which did not work for us.


----------



## Pat H

LisaH said:


> Hi Pat,
> Are you going on the Oct cruise Kathy Q organized? Which Danube cruise were you on? We are thinking about taking one, either on Danube or Rhine river.



Lisa, we went from Germany to Budapest. I had signed up for the Oct cruise but cancelled several months ago. I didn't feel it was worth the money. Rather go on an ocean cruise.


----------



## mas

I guess I should check this more often.  I haven't been here in quite a while.  So shocked and sorry to read of Kathy Q's passing :-(  When did this occur?


----------



## Sandy VDH

mas said:


> I guess I should check this more often.  I haven't been here in quite a while.  So shocked and sorry to read of Kathy Q's passing :-(  When did this occur?



Aug 3


----------



## EZ-ED

My wife and I have two upcoming cruises: Princess Grand - Mexican Riv 10 day Feb 21 out of San Francisco and RCCL Serenade OTS - 11 day Caribbean 1/20/2020 out of Ft Lauderdale.  

Come on along


----------



## mas

Hey EZ-ED ... and Buddy, It's been forever since we cruised together. Sounds like you guys are still out cruising and seeing the world.  Rosanna and I haven't cruised since 2010 (western Med.) :-(  I'm looking to do another Panama Canal cruise, but I've got to figure when to fit it in, with Machu Picchu in Nov., two OAT trips (St. Petersburg and China) and a VBT-biking trip (Copenhagen to Helsinki) next year and another OAT trip (Egypt) in Winter 2020, it's going to be a tight fit  and tough to fit it in the budget.
Have fun in Mexico and the Caribbean .


----------



## Passepartout

silentg said:


> We are going on a River Cruise with AMA
> In October.Going with a few TUg Members.
> Looking forward to it.
> Kathy Q ( RIP) did all the travel arrangement for us.
> We are sad that she will not be traveling with us.
> This is our first river cruise. We will report back after.
> Silentg


Just got an email from Dave- our 'guide/agent' on AMA. https://www.rivercruiseking.com/ He enclosed photos of the Rhine showing sandbars and shoals. He made the point that AMA's boats are designed for shallower water. His passengers have been waving to grounded passengers of other river cruise lines as they cruise past. So far (he said) no AMA boats had grounded. Good Luck!.

Jim


----------



## EZ-ED

mas said:


> Hey EZ-ED ... and Buddy, It's been forever since we cruised together. Sounds like you guys are still out cruising and seeing the world.  Rosanna and I haven't cruised since 2010 (western Med.) :-(  I'm looking to do another Panama Canal cruise, but I've got to figure when to fit it in, with Machu Picchu in Nov., two OAT trips (St. Petersburg and China) and a VBT-biking trip (Copenhagen to Helsinki) next year and another OAT trip (Egypt) in Winter 2020, it's going to be a tight fit  and tough to fit it in the budget.
> Have fun in Mexico and the Caribbean .


WOW... those MP/OAT/VBT trips sound exciting and probably more than we could handle. Keep on keeping on and keep us in mind when you decide on the Panama Canal. We would like to do that cruise again also.


----------



## silentg

Hi
Is anyone else from TUG going on the Paris to Normandy cruise in October?
You can PM or answer here.
Silentg


----------



## mas

I was trying to find a picture or two of KathyQ from previous cruises.  I ran across a couple including one with the famous Dave M.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Hey mas wasn't that our Alaskan cruise? or was that the Inaugural TUG trip out New Orleans?

For those who didn't know Kathy, she is the one on the front on the left, she has the bedding covering her lap.


----------



## mas

Sandy VDH said:


> Hey mas wasn't that our Alaskan cruise? or was that the Inaugural TUG trip out New Orleans?
> 
> For those who didn't know Kathy, she is the one on the front on the left, she has the bedding covering her lap.


Hi Sandy,

I had to do so digging on my computer as those pictures were before the days of smart phones (or at least before I owned one).  I believe it was the inaugural cruise as the pictures were from a folder labeled TUG cruise 2005.  A couple of the pictures were in Jamaica where the group was swimming with the stingrays.


----------



## Pat H

Definitely the first TUG cruise out of NO.


----------



## EZ-ED

The TUG Alaska cruise was in 2006 on the NCL Star.
Another TUG cruise in 2008 was to the Mexican Riviera on the Princess Dawn out of San Diego.
Sadly for me I have missed the others.


----------



## jlp879

Hey, you guys can't post great/historic/revealing/insert adjective here TUG photos like that without identifying all concerned!

Give us more details, say the TUG masses. Names, dates, places!

These can be great promotional photos for getting others to join upcoming TUG cruises.


----------



## mas

Hey EZ-ED ... and Buddy, how was your Mexican Riviera cruise?  For me Machu Picchu, although fascinating, seems like ancient history now.  

We split our winter travels this year between the two coasts -- Phoenix, Tucson and Palm Desert in the west and three weeks in southern Florida on the east coast.  The Florida weather this year was by far the best and we should have stayed for at least two more weeks.  Temps here in the twin cities have been setting record lows for the beginning of March and there is 20 inches of snow on the ground--don't know where we will put any additional accumulations but we will have to as another snow storm is heading our way this weekend and promises to dump another half a foot or more!  At this rate I won't get back on my bike until June...

Hope you're enjoying your travels.


----------



## EZ-ED

mas said:


> Hey EZ-ED ... and Buddy, how was your Mexican Riviera cruise?  For me Machu Picchu, although fascinating, seems like ancient history now.



Hi mas,
Well except for the cruise our travels kind of match yours, Orlando, Sarasota and Fort Lauderdale for almost 4 weeks in Jan and then Phoenix, Gilbert for 2 weeks before heading home to repack for the cruise. Cruise was ok and the weather was warm (which is what we were looking for). We have been to all the ports many times so only got off the ship once in Manzanillo. Ship was so so as it was headed for drydock after the cruise so many things were out of service and waiting for repair and demo teams were on board and initially working behind the scenes till the last couple of days then in public removing lights, railings, and moving items to storage areas. Crew we interacted with were always smiling and helpful so no problem there but we prefer RCCL or NCL to Princess. We are now busy planning our next travels to the Oregon Coast, back to Phoenix and Carribean Cruise next Jan. Maybe our paths will cross in Florida next year.
Great Travels to you and yours.


----------



## EZ-ED

Adding another cruise with land tour - Princess Caribbean going to Alaska - August 7 - come on along


----------



## EZ-ED

Make that Coral Princess.
-----------------------------
Adding another cruise with land tour - Princess Caribbean going to Alaska - August 7 - come on along


----------



## Passepartout

We will be doing a multi stop Japan, Korea, Taiwan finalling in Hong Kong in November on Celebrity.


----------



## taffy19

EZ-ED said:


> The TUG Alaska cruise was in 2006 on the NCL Star.
> Another TUG cruise in 2008 was to the Mexican Riviera on the Princess Dawn out of San Diego.
> Sadly for me I have missed the others.


I still have an official TUG cruise photo from the Alaska Cruise in 2006.  I recognize many faces but let them identify themselves.

It was a nice cruise but weather was very disappointing.


----------



## riv1964

Thought this might be a good place to ask about cruising. I just retired and Hubble and I were thinking about taking an Hawaiian cruise. I see there is one leaving from Oahu , I believe it was for 7 days.  Well, we’ve never been on a cruise and don’t even know where to begin. So, any suggestions, tips and/ or advice for a newbie?


----------



## Sandy VDH

taffy19 said:


> I still have an official TUG cruise photo from the Alaska Cruise in 2006.  I recognize many faces but let them identify themselves.
> 
> It was a nice cruise but weather was very disappointing.



I have not seen that photo in a while.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Passepartout

riv1964 said:


> Thought this might be a good place to ask about cruising. I just retired and Hubble and I were thinking about taking an Hawaiian cruise. I see there is one leaving from Oahu , I believe it was for 7 days.  Well, we’ve never been on a cruise and don’t even know where to begin. So, any suggestions, tips and/ or advice for a newbie?


The better place for all things cruising is www.cruisecritic.com/ It REALLY is the TUG of cruises. But for a quick starter. 7 nights is enough to give you a taste. Don't try to use timeshare points for cruises- it's a bad value for your MF. The best buys are at consolidators like www.vacationstogo.com or www.cruises.com. Different cruise lines aim at different demographic groups- Carnival aims at drinkers who like 'spring break' atmosphere. Holland America, generally middle age to older, more sedate, Celebrity, Princess, NCL, middle aged fairly active, think 'country club' style. Personally, a cruise is a lousy way to get any more than just a scant taste of a locale, so don't think you'll get a 'Hawaii' experience by spending 8 hours on any one of the islands then going back to the ship, dressing for dinner, catching a show and doing the same thing on a different island tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## riv1964

Thanks Jim, 
I was thinking the same thing about not getting a real taste of Hawaii. I keep thinking we would be better staying on land, but I think Roger was trying to do something we hadn't done before. 
Barb


----------



## EZ-ED

An item you may want to consider is the cruise crew will all be USA citizens because the cruise does not include a non USA port. I have heard (but not experienced) that foreign based crews work harder than USA based crews .and this may impact how you experience a first time cruise or a first time visit to Hawaii. I would recommend a Caribbean(on RCCL), Mexican(on Princess) or Alaska(on NCL) cruise would be a better first time experience and to save Hawaii for future land visits as you can easily spend a week each on Maui, Oahu, Kauai, or the Big Island.

YMMV


----------



## Pat H

Planning a great cruise for 2021, yes 2021. Already have 4 cabins booked. So far it's all women but men are welcome. The Sky Princess is a new ship whose maiden voyage will be later this year. I have sailed the Caribbean several times but this one is all ports that I have not visited except for St. Thomas. Come party with us!
10 DAY PRINCESS CARIBBEAN CRUISE
MARCH 20-MARCH 30, 2021
SKY PRINCESS
Itinerary –
3/20 – Ft. Lauderdale
3/21 – At Sea
3/22 – Amber Cove, Dom Rep (Private Island)
3/23 – St. Thomas
3/24 – Dominica
3/25 – Grenada
3/26 – Bonaire
3/27 – Curacao
3/28 – At Sea
3/29 – At Sea
3/30 – Ft. Lauderdale
Pricing – Includes taxes & Port Fees
Balcony, Cat BD - $2094/pp, Deposit - $390/cabin
Mini Suite, Cat MC - $2494/pp, Deposit - $470/cabin
Previous Princess cruisers will also get $50/pp off the price.
Deposits are fully refundable. Additional prices on request
$50 OBC/per cabin, priority check-in & complimentary specialty dining plus an additional amenity based on # of cabins from AAA. Current Princess promo provides $250/pp OBC for balcony & above if booked before promo ends which is currently 9/3 but may end earlier.
Contact – Stephane Wise, AAA Travel, 843-815-3775 Ext: 15901 or sxwise@aaacarolinas.com. Refer to Hart Group.


----------



## EZ-ED

Pat H said:


> Planning a great cruise for 2021, yes 2021. Already have 4



Looks like a fun cruise and by booking this far out you can get some great prices. I hope you can attract some of the former Cruising Tugers. Enjoy


----------



## Pat H

Since this thread is so long, I'm going to start a new one.


----------



## AnnaS

Alaska land tour/cruise - June 2020 - The Royal Princess.  First time cruising the Princess line and Alaska.


----------



## EZ-ED

We just completed a Princess Coral Alaska/land tour cruise this past Saturday and really enjoyed it. Tour guide we had in Denali said June was the best month but we had no problems with August (although Denali was mid 40's and raining). We would sign up for the cruise you posted but already have a 14 day England bus tour scheduled for June. Hope you get some CT's to join you. Have fun.


----------



## AnnaS

EZ-ED said:


> We just completed a Princess Coral Alaska/land tour cruise this past Saturday and really enjoyed it. Tour guide we had in Denali said June was the best month but we had no problems with August (although Denali was mid 40's and raining). We would sign up for the cruise you posted but already have a 14 day England bus tour scheduled for June. Hope you get some CT's to join you. Have fun.



Thank you.  So far two couples 

The more, the merrier


----------



## Pat H

We did the Alaska land/cruise on the Coral also but in May. The weather was terrific. Every place we went locals were telling us that the weather is not usually that warm. We loved it.


----------



## dandjane1

mas said:


> Anybody out there up for a Mediterranean Cruise?  If so, have I got a deal for you.
> 
> Many of you are aware of a group of TUGgers that are part of a Yahoo group known as the Cruising TUGgers.  Back in 2004 a few TUGgers got together and organized the 1st TUG Cruise.  We embarked on our sail of the Western Caribbean on Jan 23rd, 2005 and have since had two other cruises.
> 
> Our 4th cruise will set sail on Sunday June 13th, 2010 and will be a seven day cruise of the Western Mediterranean.  If this sounds like something you would be interested in, more info is available at the Yahoo group Cruising TUGgers website.  This is a restricted group(to avoid spammers) but, if you are currently not a member all you have to do click "Join this Group" button in the upper right, follow the instructions, and a moderator will authorize you for membership.  Once there, you can view recent messages etc.  On the left hand side is a list of resources; the 'files' link takes you to a page that has more specific info on the cruise.
> 
> There is also a "Roll Call" thread started on Cruise Critic's website with more info that is specific to this sailing.
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE:*
> TUG is not sponsoring, hosting or sanctioning the cruise and is not responsible for any aspect of the cruise. Those who sign up for the cruise do so with full knowledge that the only aspect that is different from making their own individual cruise arrangements is the opportunity for possible special pricing and/or on board benefits that might not otherwise be readily available.  None of the organizers of this group will receive any cruise benefits or cabin discounts not otherwise available to all other 'Cruising with the TUGgers' group participants.


I note that this thread is over 10 years old. Does it still function?
Wish I had found this earlier, as we just completed (15 Dec. 2019) a 14-day
East, then West Caribbean cruise on Holland-America's newest ship, 
the "Nieuw Statendam".


----------



## Passepartout

dandjane1 said:


> I note that this thread is over 10 years old. Does it still function?


Probably not at the level it did when it was started, as the organizing travel agent has passed (R.I.P, KathyQ) and many of the cruising participants are either not cruising as much or are finding like-minded folks on Cruise Critic to get together with.
We just returned from Japan/Taiwan/China on Celebrity Millie, and have 3 more Celebrity cruises planned in 2020.

Jim


----------



## EZ-ED

As Jim said some cruisers are still cruising. For us a Princess Cruise/Tour this past August, and upcoming RC 11 day Caribbean in January and a 10 day Princess Baja Peninsula & Sea of Cortez next December. Looking at March 2022 Buenos Aires to Ft Lauderdale when it comes out.


----------



## Passepartout

EZ-ED said:


> Looking at March 2022 Buenos Aires to Ft Lauderdale when it comes out.


We did Ft. Lauderdale trans Canal to Santiago a couple years ago that may have been one of my favorite cruises. Enjoy! In Nov. we will be on a T/A Barca to Buenos Aires. Looking forward to it.


----------



## cissy

Pat H said:


> Since this thread is so long, I'm going to start a new one.


Thank you!


----------



## ScottRW

I love to go on cruise through all the Atlantic ocean, staying on Hawaii, and going back...


----------



## b2bailey

Passepartout said:


> Probably not at the level it did when it was started, as the organizing travel agent has passed (R.I.P, KathyQ) and many of the cruising participants are either not cruising as much or are finding like-minded folks on Cruise Critic to get together with.
> We just returned from Japan/Taiwan/China on Celebrity Millie, and have 3 more Celebrity cruises planned in 2020.
> 
> Jim


 Happened upon this and realized you 'got out of town and off the ship' just in time.


----------



## Passepartout

b2bailey said:


> Happened upon this and realized you 'got out of town and off the ship' just in time.


That fact is not lost on me. And now we have 2 on deck in Italy this Summer. Feeling a little 'iffy' on it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## EZ-ED

Passepartout said:


> That fact is not lost on me. And now we have 2 on deck in Italy this Summer. Feeling a little 'iffy' on it. Fingers crossed.



Feeling "iffy" here also. We have till the end of March to decide on our land tour of England/Wales/Scotland in June. Leaning heavily to canceling and losing the deposit and doing the same with our December cruise. Getting stuck outside the country is also a concern.


----------



## Passepartout

Here is a news article posted on Cruise Critic about the various cruise lines' procedures, cancellations, re-routings, and refunds through about May of 2020. https://www.cruisecritic.com/news/5016/ I think Celebrity's cancelling all Asia cruises, refunding the price, and air booked through them, bringing ships back to USA to cruise West Coast ports with fire fighters, first responders, military & vets shows they are being pro-active. Stay tuned as more restrictions come along for their response.


----------



## GrayFal

Passepartout said:


> We did Ft. Lauderdale trans Canal to Santiago a couple years ago that may have been one of my favorite cruises. Enjoy! In Nov. we will be on a T/A Barca to Buenos Aires. Looking forward to it.


@Passepartout i am doing that itinerary on Princess late fall.  
Will be in touch closer to cruise time to pick your brain.


----------



## EZ-ED

Just signed up for a Princess 12/5/2021 Sea of Cortez cruise. Hopefully a covid vaccine will be in place and available as we are looking forward to being able to start cruising again.


----------

